# le thread que t'apprends des trucs quand tu le lis



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2005)

qui c'est qui est d'humeur badine en ce debut de soiree et qui a bien envie de s'instruire?
hein?
qui c'est qui c'est?
Eh ben c'est moi!!! oh la surprise!! 

d'ou l'idee de ce thread qui a jailli dans mon cerveau malade pas plus tard qu'il y a cinq minutes alors que je finissais ma quarantième crevette, eh oui c'est byzance aujourd'hui, on ne se nourrit que de crevettes, pour avoir le teint bien rose comme les flamands...
...
Les flamands roses quoi...
 

A propos c'est quand meme assez ecoeurant les crevettes quand on mange que ça...
Mais je m'eloigne du sujet...
Bref, donc et ceci dit, un truc que tout le monde aime beaucoup en general, c'est l'origine de nos bonnes vieilles expressions franchouillardes qu'on utilise de temps en temps sans savoir d'ou elles sortent.
On connait tous l'origine de quelques unes de ces expressions toutes faites, mais des expressions il y en a plein, on peut pas tout savoir, même si qu'on voudrait bien, du coup on a besoin des copains pour partager des pitits bouts de culture generale...

Ce que je propose ici, donc : le premier qui connait l'origine d'une expression, il vient ici et il l'explique a ses p'tits potes, en echange il pourra en apprendre d'autres, vu que les p'tits potes en question auront fait pareil, et la, tout le monde va etre content, les coups de boule vont fuser dans tous les sens, on fera tous l'amour tout nus et on se roulera dans le gazon!!  

Sans deconner, je connais peu de gens que ça n'interesse pas, l'origine des expressions de notre joli langage tout fleuri...
En tout cas moi j'adore, et pis c'est tout! `

OOOoooooooooohh la bonne idée qu'il a eue là le Bobby!  
Apprendre en s'amusant, ben dis donc, c'te veine qu'on a!!

Donc, comme il faut montrer l'exemple, c'est moi qui m'y colle, personne ne leve le doigt pour prendre la parole alors j'y vais...
(les roulements de tambour c'est la normalement)

Alors...
Pourquoi on dit "a cote de la plaque"?
Hein dites?
...
Eh ben la plaque, c'est en fait la plaque tournante sur laquelle on mettait les locomotives dans les gares : on tourne la plaque pour orienter la locomotive vers la voie qu'elle est sensée prendre.
Ca doit se faire toujours, je sais pas et on s'en fout.
Bref...
Donc quand t'es "a cote de la plaque", tu es dans l'impossibilite de prendre la bonne direction, rapport a ce truc de gare susnommé...

C'est pas formidable ça?
...
Ouais ben applaudissez pas tous en meme temps, hein...  
J'en ai des mieux mais c'est pour plus tard, quand moi aussi j'aurais appris des trucs, ah ben oui hein, c'est donnant donnant!!
Z'aurez qu'a attendre un peu bande de petits impatients! 

Bon, ben a vot' tour les enfants, parsemez moi tout ça de culture, j'ai soif de connaissances, je vous dis pas!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

euh, oauis, non ouais, pourquoi qu'on dit : "c'est Byzance !" ?
Eh beh c'est très simple, ouais.

On connait tous notre bon roi Saint Louis qui rendait la justice sous son chène (pas celui de Marie Antoinette qui vient de rendre l'âme dans le jardin de Versailles (le chène hein, pas la reine qui nous as quitté déja depuis qq temps et ce pas dans les meilleures conditions)).

eh ben qui dit Saint Louis dit croisades , et qui dit croisades dit croisés et qui dit croisés dit que toute cette horde de croisés ont tout pillé et massacré à qui mieux mieux sur leur passage jusqu'à arriver à Bysance et que ben Bysance était pour l'époque, une ville très opulente, riche et toute construite de pierre, ce qui n'était pas le cas de nos moyen ageuses villes faites en grande partie de maison en colombages ou encorbellements donc de terre et de bois, seuls les grands édifices ou demeures bourgeoises étant construites en caillasse.
Donc les croisés, arrivés à Bysance ont vu c'te ville d'une richesse telle qu'y connaissaient pas ça et se sont écriés : "c'est Bysance".
(Adaptation un peu libre, certes, mais c'est ça)

P.S : Bobby si tu nous regardes


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2005)

tres bien tres bien, je vois qu'il y a des retombées!!
si c'est pas beau ça!
merci -dc- pour cette première pierre à l'édifice, et puisque c'est comme ça, et pour encourager les bonnes volontés, paf, j me fends d'une deuxième!!   

Pourquoi qu'on dit "reprendre du poil de la bete"?

Eh ben c'est super simple les pitits amis!
Fut un temps, jadis, ya un bail, quand quelqu'un se faisait attaquer (donc mordre) par une bete sauvage (genre loup, ours, lapin tueur, je sais pas moi, posez pas de questions idiotes non plus!), la croyance repandue voulait qu'on retrouve la bestiole et qu'on lui arrache une touffe de poils pour la coller sur sa plaie, et ce afin de mieux guerir...
D'ou l'expression "reprendre du poil de la bete"

A mon avis ca devait po marcher du tonnerre, mais on s'eloigne du sujet!  

Allez allez, balancez les mecs, balancez quoi, j'en veux d'autres moi!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2005)

Peux tu résumer en une seule phrase intelligible le but et l'intérêt de ce thread ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2005)

On va faire plus simple : Voir ce sujet d'Aricosec.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2005)

soit...
Apprendre l'origine de nos expressions françaises.
Elles en ont toute mais on en connait peu, alors que c'est toujours tres interessant.
L'interet c'est qu'on apprend des trucs (moi ca genre de trucs ca m'interesse beaucoup), et ça change un peu...
De la culture generale mise en partage, quoi...
ceci dit, si le thread est malvenu, libre aux modos de le fermer, je n'en voudrais a personne, mais je pense qu'il y a moyen d'apprendre des choses...

Je me trompe peut etre...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On va faire plus simple : Voir ce sujet d'Aricosec.



J'avais deja vu ce thread mais ce n'est pas le meme sujet, desole...
Ici, on ne parle pas de proverbes mais d'expressions toutes faites qu'on utilise tous les jours, et qui s'inserent dans des phrases...
Et on parle de les expliquer...
Ce n'est pas comme sortir des proverbes, dont la plupart sont d'ailleurs de pures inventions, sans expliquer grand chose...
Ici, je parle de s'instruire...
je m'emporte peut etre un peu dans la forme, du coup je passe pour un gugusse, mais la je suis serieux...


----------



## kisco (19 Février 2005)

je suis d'accord avec bobbynountchak et j'ai adoré le début de ce sujet !

vite, les suivantes !! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

et pourquoi qu'on dit : "faut pas prendre les enfants du bon dieu pour des canards sauvages" ?
ben j'sais pas, faudrais demander ça à Jean Yanne, mais comme il est mort...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

*Raté*, voilà une expression que tous utilisent régulièrement, mais qui se souvient de son origine ?

Ca se passait au moyen age, en ce temps là, on ne rigolait pas avec la sécurité sanitaire, et les boulangers, qui étaient, comme les autres habitants des villes, envahis par les rats, devaient prendre des précautions pour ranger le pain qu'ils avaient fait, car interdiction sous peine de sévères sanctions, genre pilori, de vendre un pain rongé par un rat (même à peine touché, falait tout jeter).

On disait de ce pain qu'il était ... raté. L'expression est restée, et son usage s'est étendu de façon remarquable, à toute les circonstances de la vie, alors même que son origine se perdait dans les brumes de l'histoire avec un petit h.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

Bon une autre : une faute de frappe dans l'imprimerie est appelée une coquille, bizarre, non ? Poue en connaitre l'origine, remettons le mot en majuscules : COQUILLE, vous voyez toujours pas ? Bon, disons que celui qui avait fait la faute n'avait pas de Q le pauvre, car c'est bien de ça qu'il s'agit, il s'agit de l'habile camouflage d'un mot que la charte du forum réprouve en y ajoutant ce Q qui le rend plus civilisé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Février 2005)

tres bon ça...
je savais bien que j'allais apprendre des trucs! 
Bon, ben j'en rajoute une et au lit...

Pourquoi on dit "fais gaffe" pour dire "fais attention"?

Sur les galères, les galeriens qui ne ramaient pas assez se ramassaient un coup de gaffe pour les rappeler à l'ordre.
Alors quand un de ces pov'rameurs faisait la feignasse, ses potes lui disaient"gaffe!" pour le prevenir que superviseur n'etait pas loin, et qu'il fallait faire gaffe a pas se faire choper à rêvasser...

voila voila...
je passe la main
une autre! 
une autre! 
bonne nuit!


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Février 2005)

Question badine, je ne veux pas passer pour bravache mais je préfère le martinet   

hin hin hin ©


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

Tout de suite, une précision : ce que je vais dire est un peu en dehors du sujet de ce thread, mais il s'y insère bien, car il en respecte l'esprit, sinon la lettre.

Donc, je ne parlerais pas ici d'une expression, mais d'un objet que nous utilisons tous quotidiennement : Savez vous pourquoi et depuis quand, sauf exception, nous utilisons à table, des couteaux à bouts ronds ? 

Eh bien, ça nous ramène au 17e siècle, Armand du Plessis, Cardinal de Richelieu, alors premier ministre de sa Majesté, Louis le treizième, excédé de voir les courtisans utiliser à table leurs couteaux pour se curer les dents, fit refaire tous ses services de table en épointant les couteaux.

depuis lors, nos couteaux de table ont adoptés cette pratique.


----------



## Berthold (20 Février 2005)

Puisque Pascal parle du pain raté plus haut, sachez que le mot *copain* vient directement de « _avec qui on partage le pain_ ». Le préfixe *co* signifie d'ailleurs souvent « avec*» (du latin *cum* si ma mémoire est bonne).

 Maintenant j'aimerais qu'on m'explique ce qu'est une *copine*.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2005)

Limoges, charmante bourgade célèbre pour sa porcelaine et ses émaux, est aussi à l'origine de l'expression "limoger quelqu'un".

Oui mais alors pourquoi que pourquoi donc Limoges ? Beh c'est très simple, en fait, revenons quelques décennies en arrière. 

1914, août 1914, la grande guerre éclate, invasion allemande du Nord et de l'Est de la France.

Avant d'arriver en septembre à la fameuse bataille de la Marne (première du nom) qui endigua la ruée allemande et sauva la France du désastre, il y eut une succession de batailles très meurtrières où nos braves pious pious (on ne disait pas encore poilus) en pantalon rouge et capote bleue se firent massacrer par les mitrailleurses allemandes montrant tragiquement l'inadaptation des doctrines militaires françaises et des généraux à la tête des troupes.

Beaucoup d'entre eux, vieux, inadaptés e t ayant prouvé leurs incompétences furent remerciés, à la suite de la Marne, et mis en retraite forcée à Limoges.
L'expression date de là.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2005)

et au passage dans la foulée, pourquoi as t-on surnommée les soldats dans les tranchées les poilus ? On dit souvent que cela était du aux conditions d'hygiène déplorables dans les tranchées et que du coup ils ne pouvaient pas se raser mais c'est tout simplement parce qu'en argot un poilu désigne un homme courageux.


----------



## Berthold (20 Février 2005)

Tiens, entendu sur France-Inter il me semble, l'explication surprenante des *remèdes de bonne femme*. En fait il s'agirait plutôt de remèdes de bonne *fame*, c'est-à-dire de bonne _réputation_ (pensons à _fameux_, meme racine).
Contrairement à ce que l'usage populaire laisse entendre et orthographier, il s'agit bien de remèdes connus et reconnus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

Vous connaissez l'origine de "Tombe le futal" ?   Parce que je pense que l'expression risque de faire les beaux jours de ce thread...    ... mangez lèger ; c'est plus facile pour ouvrir le 1er bouton...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Limoges, charmante bourgade célèbre pour sa porcelaine et ses émaux, est aussi à l'origine de l'expression "limoger quelqu'un".
> 
> Oui mais alors pourquoi que pourquoi donc Limoges ? Beh c'est très simple, en fait, revenons quelques décennies en arrière.
> 
> ...



En fait, c'est un seul général, dont je ne me souviens plus du nom, mais je peux retrouver le bouquin ou je l'ai lu à la bibliothèque en face de chez moi, qui, après avoir démontré son incompétence au front fut nommé commandant de la garnison de Limoges, qui ne comportait plus de troupes, mais uniquement quelques recruteurs.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Février 2005)

Alors pour ce qui est de "tombe le futal" c'est trés interessant, vous allez voir..

Lorsque naquit le petit Gérard DURUT en 1965 à mézilalui (petite bourgade des hautes pyrennées) sa mere dut se rendre rapidement à l'évidence... c'était une feignasse.

Son père lui disait régulièrement "Toi... tié fait pour l'amour et le tango..." sa mère ne lui disait rien car elle n'avait rien à dire, elle n'était là que pour tomber le futal.

Voilà. 

Service !


----------



## al02 (21 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Limoges, charmante bourgade célèbre pour sa porcelaine et ses émaux, est aussi à l'origine de l'expression "limoger quelqu'un".
> 
> Oui mais alors pourquoi que pourquoi donc Limoges ? Beh c'est très simple, en fait, revenons quelques décennies en arrière.
> 
> ...




*Trouvé quelque part sur le Web : *

9 Que signifiait, à l&#8217;origine, l&#8217;expression « *être limogé* » ?
A. Être envoyé à Limoges
B.Être retenu par des Limougeauds
C.Être interdit de séjour à Limoges
Réponse : A. Limoger, c&#8217;est-à-dire frapper de disgrâce une personne haut placée, en l&#8217;écartant de son poste ou en anticipant sa retraite, nous vient d&#8217;un fait historique : en *1916*, le maréchal Joffre affecta à Limoges &#8211; loin de Paris comme du front &#8211; des généraux jugés incapables.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour ce qui est de "tombe le futal" c'est trés interessant, vous allez voir..
> 
> Lorsque naquit le petit Gérard DURUT en 1965 à mézilalui (petite bourgade des hautes pyrennées) sa mere dut se rendre rapidement à l'évidence... c'était une feignasse.
> Son père lui disait régulièrement "Toi... tié fait pour l'amour et le tango..." sa mère ne lui disait rien car elle n'avait rien à dire, elle n'était là que pour tomber le futal.
> ...



Ah ça ben alors, moi je croyais que c'était en fait que c'était d'une origine très très lointaine qui nous provient d'Angleterre. 
Que eh beh comme chacun sait, les anglais euh, aiment la bière tiède bizarre et qu'on appelle la bière "ale" là bas. Qu'en fait la ale, c'est un type de bière comme l'est la pils, hein ?

Et que comme chacun sait on stocke, la bière dans des futs.
Et qu'au trocson en Angleterre comme ailleurs ont boit des pressions qui sont tirées de futs.
Donc, au pub, à l'époque, donc ont buvait des futs d'ale.

Donc hasard de la vie il se fit une contraction bizarre chez les buveurs de bière anglais, le fut d'ale devint le futal.
Et que comme chacun sait les anglais aiment bien boire beaucoup de bière, qu'ils aiment boire jusqu'à vider le fut.
Et c'est ainsi que naquit l'expression : "tomber le futal" désignant le fait de terminer le fut.


enfin, je sais plus du coup que Sonnyboy nous as donné une toute autre explication... m'aurait t'on donc roulé dans la farine ?    :mouais:    :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2005)

tres bon tres bon les poteaux, on apprend des trucs ici bon d'la!!
le bobby comble se roule tout nu dans le gazon et coup de boule a tout va! 

bon, ben a moi alors...
un paquet doivent le savoir mais je suis sur qu'il y a moyen de sortir encore quelques malheureux de l'ignorance crasse qu'ils n'ont pas merite!  

Une expression qu'on utilise souvent et qu'on ortographie souvent mal (en tout cas, moi je l'ai pendant longtemps mal aurtografiet...)
Qu'est-ce que c'est-y qu'on dit quand on se rend compte qu'on avait tort et qu'on s'empresse de le signifier a ses petits camarades?? (Finn si tu nous regardes     )
On dit :
(attention je l'ecris pas comme il faut)
"Autant pour moi"...
...
Comme ça ça parait logique...
Eh ben nan!!  

En fait il faut ecrire "AU TEMPS pour moi", car ça vient du bidasse qui, marchant de concert avec ses petits camarades au sein du peloton, se rend brutalement compte, horreur et stupéfa*x*ion, qu'il ne marche plus en rythme...
Comme il risque de foutre son gentil voisin dedans s'il continue ses conneries, il se depeche de lui dire : "au temps pour moi" pour lui signifier que c'est lui qui ne marche plus a la bonne cadence, et qu'il va s'empresser de rectifier le tir...

On dirait bien qu'on leur doit beaucoup ces militaires, pour ce qui est du langage, du moins...

Bon, ben voili voila, je vous laisse continuer, je file me recueillir afin d'en retrouver une autre dans les trefonds de ma memoire criblee de trous...
Les ravages de l'alcool tout de même... (ben oui mais si les potes attendaient pas que tout le monde soit bourre pour les sortir on les retiendrait mieux aussi!! )

PS : pas du tout hors sujet pascal77! Si on elargit un peu (pas de commentaires graveleux! ) ça peut etre que bon!


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...Bon, ben voili voila, je vous laisse continuer, je file me recueillir afin d'en retrouver une autre dans les trefonds de ma memoire criblee de trous...


Bonjour
Rien ne vaut un bon bouquin et on a le choix !

Entre autres : _La fin des haricots_ 
et aussi : _L'affaire est dans le sac_ 
Par Colette Guillemard aux éditions Bartillat.

Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> et aussi : _L'affaire est dans le sac_




Ca risque d'intéresser du monde ici ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ca risque d'intéresser du monde ici ...


 
Tu m'etonnes! 
Je savais même pas que des bouquins entiers avaient ete dedies a ce sujet...:rose: 
Mais que ça ne nous empeche pas de continuer, hein, les feignasses et les desargentes ont aussi le droit a le culture!

Ben quoi? c'est cher un bouquin!


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On va faire plus simple : Voir ce sujet d'Aricosec.


Plutôt ici


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Février 2005)

Alors, qu'est ce que ce que ça peut bien vouloir dire boire un canon ? (en fait tout le monde le sait mais bon)

Un canon d'artillerie ? 
Un canon, c'est un joli bout de fille ?

Alors, hmm qu'est  ce qu'un canon à part ça ?
Un canon c'est aussi un mot d'origine grecque qui désigne une règle.On dit par exemple : un texte canonique, qui fixe une règle de vérité.
Mais un canon, c'est encore une mesure de contenance de précisément 12,5 cl.

Et c'est là qu'ça d'vient bon 
Un canon, c'est boire un verre d'une contenance de 12,5 cl, un ballon de rouge quoi. 
C'est l'heure de passer à table


----------



## Georges Abitbol (21 Février 2005)

Soyons contibutif et penchons nous sur l'expression "Payer en monnaie de singe"

Jadis, le pont qui relie l'île de  la Cité à la rue Saint-Jacques, dit Petit Pont (il porte  encore ce nom aujourd'hui), était payant. Mais les jongleurs qui  exhibaient des singes savants étaient dispensés du péage à condition  qu'ils fassent leur numéro devant le péager. Aujourd'hui,  payer en monnaie de singe (on dit aussi payer en gambades) signifie payer  en plaisanteries et grimaces, payer de paroles, voire en fausse monnaie.

Ca vous en "bouche un coin" hein?  


Qui peut maintenant nous expliquer l'expression "Monde de merde !" ?
Bande de gros malins...


----------



## Berthold (21 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En fait il faut ecrire "AU TEMPS pour moi", car [...]


Voir ici les explications du site langue française. En fouillant un peu on tombe même sur des délires bien sympathiques. J'aime.


----------



## Anonyme. (21 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> blablabla
> "Autant pour moi"...
> 
> [...]
> ...



Non, les 2 orthographes sont acceptées.
Mais on s'en tape le kiki ...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour ce qui est de "tombe le futal" c'est trés interessant, vous allez voir..
> 
> Lorsque naquit le petit Gérard DURUT en 1965 à mézilalui (petite bourgade des hautes pyrennées) sa mere dut se rendre rapidement à l'évidence... c'était une feignasse.
> 
> ...



Tu lis San Antonio mon Sonny  ?  
Putain je me sens grandi là, merci Sonny !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu lis San Antonio mon Sonny ?
> Putain je me sens grandi là, merci Sonny !


 
Je me sens un peu orphelin depuis la mort de F.D.


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2005)

Méduse, plutôt mignonne avant qu'Athéna, jalouse, ne l'ait transformée en gorgone avec des serpents à la place des cheveux, transformait d'un regard quiconque la regardait en pierre.

D'où l'expression, quand on en reste pétrifié de stupeur, _être* médusé*._

Que de culture. J'en reste médusé.


----------



## poildep (22 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Non, les 2 orthographes sont acceptées.
> Mais on s'en tape le kiki ...


 ... sur le poulailler.  

_sonny, des explications quant à l'origine de cette fabuleuse expression ?_


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2005)

Tiens et puisque j'en suis aux femmes jalouses, sachez que la _*pommme de discorde*_ vient également de la mythologie grecque, c'est une pomme qui avait été laissée à portée de trois déesses très jalouses les unes des autres et sur laquelle on avait écrit, en substance, « pour la plus belle ». Résultat, je ne sais plus exactement, mais sûrement un beau crépage de chignon. Je me demande si Athéna n'était pas encore du lot. Ah là là cette Athéna, quelle mégère...

À noter, ça fonctionnne encore très bien, avec les mâles faut juste ajuster un peu la phrase.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2005)

Alors, à l'époque ou le petit Albert Cétroprédumur commençait à découvrir son corps, il s'aperçu bien vite que sa petite voisine la jeune Emma Mindantagueule ne lui était pas indiférente.

Aprés plusieurs tentatives d'approches, il réussit un jour à la coincer derrière la maison de ses parents (voir fig 1), ils pratiquèrent ensemble le bigoudi farceur, la brouette de zanzibar, et la pendule ottomane, mais elle lui refusa la torpille hélicoidale...

Je m'en tape la queue sur le poulailler lui répondit il.

L'expression était née.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Février 2005)

... mettre la main au panier ?

Bé non, ç'est pas l'histoire d'une fermière qui vend ses ½ufs au marché. Ni l'histoire du petit panier du petit chaperon rouge   

Au XIXème siècle, dans la parlote populaire le panier c'était le  derrière, le séant, les demi-lunes, ce sur quoi on s'assoit quoi. Et donc par la qu'on fait les grosses commissions et que c'est là que ça devient classe et intéressant, hein, donc que ben du coup ça nous transforme la chose en un superbe " panier à crottes "... (boite à caca quoi)
Donc que quand tu mets la main au panier d'une jolie fille euh, bé tu mets la main aux c.. et donc si tu fais pas gaffe tu te prends une claque après    

Bé je sais pas si "être pris la main dans le sac" a une origine similaire.
Bé je sais pas si " faire sauter la boite à ...." a une origine similaire non plus...


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Non, les 2 orthographes sont acceptées.
> Mais on s'en tape le kiki ...


Bon mais doucement alors, ce serait dommage de risquer des dommages physiques peut-être irréversibles pour un simple problème orthographique...


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... mettre la main au panier ?


Drôle, ça me fait penser que toutes les expressions du genre *avoir du bol* ou du *pot * ou *en avoir ras le bol*, et sans doute d'autres que j'oublie, viennent d'une époque ou le bol, le pot, désignaient exactement le même endroit que le panier de DC. Suffit de voir les expressions synonymes (avoir du... ou de la... : à vous de compléter).


----------



## kabeha (22 Février 2005)

*Qui dort dîne*

Si tu ne manges pas, tu peux aller te coucher ! *FAUX*

*Cela vient du fait qu'anciennement dans les auberges, cette phrase était mentionnée et signifiait que pour pouvoir dormir dans l'auberge il fallait aussi dîner*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Finn si tu nous regardes     )



plait-il ? 



			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt ici



Oui c'est excatement çà   
je me suis trompé de lien en fait


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2005)

ah ben oui, ce lien la il ressemble plus a quelquechose quand meme!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui, ce lien la il ressemble plus a quelquechose quand meme!



Tiens le Boobby a posté sans nous donner à manger pour le mou, une expression que diable, une expression !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2005)

mrt mrt mrt, j'en ai pas la, j'en ai pas!!!  
bon, je sors, je reviendrai quand j'en aurai une autre... 
j'ai un copain qui aime bien ces trucs la aussi, je lui passe un coup de fil dans la soiree!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Tiens le Boobby a posté sans nous donner à manger pour le mou, une expression que diable, une expression !!!!!!!!!!



Se faire manger le mou par Bobby? ....   :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Se faire manger le mou par Bobby? ....   :affraid:



Oh la la non, hein, moi je mange rien a personne, ouh la non hein!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2005)

mais tiens d'ailleurs "bourrer le mou", quelqu'un a une explication?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2005)

Ah!!!!! Je te prend sur le fait ; coquin!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais tiens d'ailleurs "bourrer le mou", quelqu'un a une explication?



Ouais, ça vient d'un habitué du bar de MacGe, qu'était tellement mou au niveau réactions, qu'il n'arrivait jamais à dire non quand on lui payait un coup, du coup, y sortait de là à chaque fois complètement bourré, d'où l'expression !  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2005)

ah ben ouais ca se tient...
...
Ouuuaaaaah, le pascal, comment qu'y sait plein de truuuuuuucs!! 

Ceci dit, ça se relache par ici je trouve, c'est pas parce que chui a sec en ce moment qu'il faut vous relacher, les gars!
a part pascal, qui vient encore de nous gratifier d'une explication limpide,   on apprend pus trop de trucs depuis queq'temps!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

Voilà un post qui va plaire que je l'espère !

Pourquoi donc qu'on dit : tailler une pipe ?     

Ben euh, eh beh, euh, voilà :rose: 

Eh beh on est d'accord là dessus, euh, une pipe c'est comme un cigarette, euh, ça se fume.
C'est aussi comme le cigare (cigare à moustache ?  )


Enfin bref, une pipe, en fait ça peut désigner une pipe mais si Magritte n'est pas forcément du même avis (ceci n'est pas une pipe quoi) 
La pipe, dans les années 20 désigne la cigarette, la roulée qu'on roule à la main et qu'on colle en passant sa langue sur le papier...    
Et que euh, eh beh, on peut glisser sa langue sur autre chose à forme phallique.
Et que du coup euh, eh beh, euh, eh ben euh, eh beh ça a dérapé et que c'est parti en vrille.


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

ou se faire le pompier -> cela a une raison (petite histoire pas pour maintenant un peu speed )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ou se faire le pompier -> cela a une raison (petite histoire pas pour maintenant un peu speed )



Une histoire ! Une histoire !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Février 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais tiens d'ailleurs "bourrer le mou", quelqu'un a une explication?



Je vais tacher de t'expliquer...

Hey !! LEMOU !!!  Viens voir...


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

hello connerieboy


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Une histoire ! Une histoire !



ouais ouais ouais, ça m'interesse aussi ça!!!


----------



## Simon T. (26 Février 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Tiens et puisque j'en suis aux femmes jalouses, sachez que la _*pommme de discorde*_ vient également de la mythologie grecque, c'est une pomme qui avait été laissée à portée de trois déesses très jalouses les unes des autres et sur laquelle on avait écrit, en substance, « pour la plus belle ». Résultat, je ne sais plus exactement, mais sûrement un beau crépage de chignon. Je me demande si Athéna n'était pas encore du lot. Ah là là cette Athéna, quelle mégère...
> 
> À noter, ça fonctionnne encore très bien, avec les mâles faut juste ajuster un peu la phrase.



En effet, un "beau crépage de chignon", c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire... il est plus connu sous le nom de guerre de Troie !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

Au fait, bobbynountchakounet, kantesk que tu nous en remet une nouvelle ? Tiens, j'en ai une belle que j'aimerais bien savoir d'ou qu'elle sort : "Je m'en badigeonne le coquillard à l'aide d'une plume de crocodile rose", j'en ai usé dans un autre thread tout à l'heure, mais d'où ça vient ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, bobbynountchakounet, kantesk que tu nous en remet une nouvelle ? Tiens, j'en ai une belle que j'aimerais bien savoir d'ou qu'elle sort : "Je m'en badigeonne le coquillard à l'aide d'une plume de crocodile rose", j'en ai usé dans un autre thread tout à l'heure, mais d'où ça vient ?



ce que je sais c'est que la plume, elle n'est plus rose...    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'en ai une belle que j'aimerais bien savoir d'ou qu'elle sort : "Je m'en badigeonne le coquillard à l'aide d'une plume de crocodile rose", j'en ai usé dans un autre thread tout à l'heure, mais d'où ça vient ?



Sonnyboy, il doit avoir la réponse...


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2005)

Simon T. a dit:
			
		

> En effet, un "beau crépage de chignon", c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire... il est plus connu sous le nom de guerre de Troie !


Ce qu'on ferait pas à cause d'une petite réflexion... LA guerre de Troie, celle du cheval et tout ? Non ? Je croyais que c'était à cause que les vilains Troyens avait volé Hélène à Chaispuqui ?


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, bobbynountchakounet, kantesk que tu nous en remet une nouvelle ? Tiens, j'en ai une belle que j'aimerais bien savoir d'ou qu'elle sort : "Je m'en badigeonne le coquillard à l'aide d'une plume de crocodile rose", j'en ai usé dans un autre thread tout à l'heure, mais d'où ça vient ?


« coquillard*» -> doit y avoir de la coquille dans l'air. L'idée associée à celle de badigeon, donc d'une substance qu'on répand, pourrait faire penser à un escargot. Le crocodile, mythologie égyptienne, quoiqu'avec la plume et la couleur rose on peut penser à une scène de café-théâtre, ou au carnaval de Rio.
Escargot, crocodile, c'est très orienté animaux, et en même temps, le comportement décrit est plutot antropomorphique. Walt Disney aurait-il trempé dans l'hallucination psychédélique ? Il s'y entendait en antropomorphisme mais je le vois mal dans le délire créatif d'origine hallucinogène.

L'expression « badigeonne*» choisie au dépens de « tamponne », plus classique dans cet emploi, confirme la source peinturluresque ou maquillature, donc travestissement de la réalité sur une base bien concrète.
De plus le coquillard semble nettement pensé au-delà de la simple coquille d'escargot, comme si une connotation analo-sexuelle sous-jacente tendait à rendre l'expression plus crue, donc plus expressive. Associée à la couleur rose, cette volonté ne révèlerait-elle pas un désir de feminité ou d'homosexualité masculine affirmée ? Ou alors, et je boucle le raisonnement, nous reviendrons facilement à l'escargot, hermaphrodite, baveur et peut-être drogué, selon les salades où il officie. 

Donc il me paraît logique que cette expression vient d'un jardinier rendu las par la guerre incessante et inefficace qu'il livre contre les gatéropodes dévastateurs de ses laitues, qui aurait mis par mégarde et fatigue de la poudre anti-escargot dans le tabac de sa pipe et se livrerait depuis à des tirades verbales assez ancrées dans le réel (sa lassitude) mais non dénuées d'une poésie pour le moins déroutante (d'où le crocodile).

Voili.


----------



## toys (27 Février 2005)

ho ptain ces quoi tes prodes je sait pas ci tu vien de te lever ou ci tu tes pas encore coucher mais ce que tu prend ca a l aire terrible fille moi le num de ton dileur la je veut tester meme le sac de c de mon avatr ne sufuit pas a me mettre dans des etat pareil chapeaux bas l ami et respet


----------



## Simon T. (27 Février 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'on ferait pas à cause d'une petite réflexion... LA guerre de Troie, celle du cheval et tout ? Non ? Je croyais que c'était à cause que les vilains Troyens avait volé Hélène à Chaispuqui ?



Oui oui, tout est lié! J'explique rapidement, si ma mémoire est bonne, ça s'est passé un peu comme ça:
un jour, les dieux faisaient une belle beuverie sur l'olympe, comme d'habitude, et soudain est arrivé sur la table une pomme en or sur laquelle était inscrit: "à la plus belle". Trois déesses ont commencé à se disputer pour avoir la pomme, c'était Athéna, Aphrodite et Héra. Elles demandèrent à Zeus de donner la pomme à l'une d'elle. Mais Zeus, il voulait pas trop d'histoires, surtout qu'il y avait sa femme dans le coup... Alors il se débarrassa de cette responsabilité en choisissant un petit berger, qui devrait désigner la plus belle des trois déesses.

Le berger ne savait pas qui choisir (il commença d'ailleurs par demander aux trois déesses de se foutre à poil ), alors les trois déesses essayèrent de le corrompre: Héra lui proposa des richesses énormes, un royaume opulent et vaste, Athéna, déesse entre autres de la stratégie militaire, lui offrit de gagner toutes les guerres qu'il entreprendrait, et finalement, Aphrodite lui proposa l'amour de la plus belle femme du monde. C'est évidemment la proposition d'Aphrodite qu'il choisit 

Le problème, c'était que ce petit berger, eh ben il s'appelait Pâris, et c'était le fils de Priam, roi de Toie, et que la plus belle femme du monde, à l'époque, c'était Hélène, la femme de Ménélas, un grand roi grec.

Alors c'est là que les ennuis ont commencé, parce que Pâris, il est allé cherché Hélène pour la ramener à Troie, je me rappelle plus tellement les détails de l'opération, mais à la fin, Ménélas il était vraiment pas content, et il voulait aller péter la gueule à ces chiens de Troyens. Alors il a appelé ses petits copains les autres chefs grecs, et ils sont allés faire la guèguerre pendant 10 ans devant les portes de Troie.

Il y a peut-être quelques imprécisions, mais en gros, voilà l'histoire


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2005)

Simon T. a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est là que les ennuis ont commencé, parce que Pâris, il est allé cherché Hélène pour la ramener à Troie, je me rappelle plus tellement les détails de l'opération, mais à la fin, Ménélas il était vraiment pas content, et il voulait aller péter la gueule à ces chiens de Troyens. Alors il a appelé ses petits copains les autres chefs grecs, et ils sont allés faire la guèguerre pendant 10 ans devant les portes de Troie.


Ça me rapelle quelque chose tout ça. Le prétexte fallacieux... Sûr qu'il n'y avait pas plutôt du pétrole, à Troie ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rapelle quelque chose tout ça. Le prétexte fallacieux... Sûr qu'il n'y avait pas plutôt du pétrole, à Troie ?



Nân  Des grands champs de beu qui permettaient de s'acheter des armes... Un grand classique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nân  Des grands champs de beu



N'empêche que le cheval de Troie, c'est un coup fumant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que le cheval de Troie, c'est un coup fumant !



pour faire entrer la beu?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> pour faire entrer la beu?



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN."





Fais gaffe, gamin! Qui te dit que je fais pas partie des RG?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, gamin! Qui te dit que je fais pas partie des RG?



RG : *R*écolteur de *G*anja ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

Allez, ce soir je m'sens en forme et comme "bobbynountchakounet"    est apparemment en manque d'inspiration je vais le seconder.
Alors pourquoi qu'on parle de la sardine qu'a bouché le port de Marseille ?

Que je l'ai appris par un ami hier soir, c'truc.

Nan, s'agit pas d'une baleine qu'on aurait affublé du doux nom de sardine, s'agit pas d'un gros foutage de gueule non plus.

S'agit en fait d'une vieille histoire de bateaux qui remonte à longtemps.
Une histoire avec un bateau nommé la Sartine (avec un T comme Théophile) qui s'est échoué à l'entrée du vieux port il y a fort fort longtemps. 
Et que ben, si on prend le principe du téléphone arabe (encore une autre expression tiens) Sartine s'est transformée en sardine. Et le tour était joué.


----------



## Pierrou (27 Février 2005)

Ils sont forts ces marseillais peuchère !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> « coquillard*» -> doit y avoir de la coquille dans l'air. L'idée associée à celle de badigeon, donc d'une substance qu'on répand, pourrait faire penser à un escargot. Le crocodile, mythologie égyptienne, quoiqu'avec la plume et la couleur rose on peut penser à une scène de café-théâtre, ou au carnaval de Rio.
> Escargot, crocodile, c'est très orienté animaux, et en même temps, le comportement décrit est plutot antropomorphique. Walt Disney aurait-il trempé dans l'hallucination psychédélique ? Il s'y entendait en antropomorphisme mais je le vois mal dans le délire créatif d'origine hallucinogène.
> 
> L'expression « badigeonne*» choisie au dépens de « tamponne », plus classique dans cet emploi, confirme la source peinturluresque ou maquillature, donc travestissement de la réalité sur une base bien concrète.
> ...



Pas mal, mais tes explications sur le "coquillard" ne m'ont pas convaincues. J'associe plutôt cette expression à la partie de l'anatomie habituellement en contact avec la coquille des ½ufs, soit aux fins de ponte, soit aux fins de couvaison.

Rappelons au passage à Lemmy que ce n'est pas la plume qui est rose, mais le crocodile, et demandons pardon aux modérateurs d'aborder au bar ces considérations techniques.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rappelons au passage à Lemmy que ce n'est pas la plume qui est rose, mais le crocodile, et demandons pardon aux modérateurs d'aborder au bar ces considérations techniques.



chez moi, ce sont les éléphants...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chez moi, ce sont les éléphants...



Et les apéricubes au saumon !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et les apéricubes au saumon !



mais où ais-je la tête...


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais où ais-je la tête...



Dans le pâté, évidemment !


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Alors, qu'est ce que ce que ça peut bien vouloir dire boire un canon ? (en fait tout le monde le sait mais bon)
> 
> Un canon d'artillerie ?
> Un canon, c'est un joli bout de fille ?
> ...


l'expression "boire un canon" vient des francs-maçons (de même que l'expression "plancher sur un sujet")
Lors des agapes (gueuleton qui suit chaque réunion, appelée tenue), ils utilisent un vocabulaire militaire et/ou de génie civil pour désigner les éléments de la table:
verre=canon
vin=poudre
fourchette=pioche
couteau=glaive
serviette=drapeau
aliment=mastic
cuillère=pelle
sel=sable blanc
poivre=sable blanc
etc.

par ailleurs, on dit charger un canon pour remplir un verre


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Février 2005)

tenir le haut du pavé vient du moyen âge
les ruelles étaient inclinées, de sorte que les immondices coulent au mileu,
celui qui était au milieu, ou en bas du pavé, avait donc les pieds dans la merde
tenir le haut du pavé était alors le privilège des bonnes gens (nobles et bourgeois)


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2005)

Origine similaire pour la basse-cour : dans le château, il y avait la haute-cour, généralement plus élevée, pour le seigneur, sa famille, ses potes et serviteurs, et la basse-cour, avec les manants qui bossaient au château, et comme par hasard c'est ces derniers qui partageaient la vie des petits élevages, genre poules, cochons, etc. D'où le terme gardés pour ces élevages même si ils ne sont plus dans une cour à proprement parler.


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2005)

Je viens de laisser ma souris peinarde sur un coin d'écran. Oh surprise.  C'est quoi ces messages qui s'affichent sur les points disco ? Je ne connais pas la s½ur du cousin de Dos Jones, moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de laisser ma souris peinarde sur un coin d'écran. Oh surprise.  C'est quoi ces messages qui s'affichent sur les points disco ? Je ne connais pas la s½ur du cousin de Dos Jones, moi ?



faut jamais laisser une souris sans surveillance...  :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (28 Février 2005)

Tu as raison. Au boulot, feignasse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de laisser ma souris peinarde sur un coin d'écran. Oh surprise.  C'est quoi ces messages qui s'affichent sur les points disco ? Je ne connais pas la s½ur du cousin de Dos Jones, moi ?



Ca s'rait un état lié à ton nombre de points disco que j'en serais pas étonné. Mais à mon avis, le DJ et Dos Jones sont deux entités totalement distinctes. 

EDIT : D'ailleurs, Dos Jones connait aussi la s½ur du cousin du DJ


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2005)

bon, ben v'la, alors je m'absente 5 minutes, ça y est, on m'dit : ouaaaaiiis, bobbyyyyy, ca fait longtemps que t'as pas poste un truuuuuuuuuc!!
ben ouais mais vous etes marrants vous, moi chui a sec, et pis j'ai eu une idee qui m'est revenue il y a peu, et c'etait "tenir le haut du pave"...
ben ouais...
vous aurez remarque qu'ya un p'tit salaud qui l'a balance avant moi!!    
...
Alors me v'la gros jean comme devant...
D'ailleurs il faudrait l'expliquer celle la tiens!!

enfin bref...
du coup j'ai quand meme un petit amuse gueule qui me revient la comme ça, c'que vous avez du bol les enfants j'vous dis pas!!  
la encore, presque tout le monde le sait, mais il doit rester des ignorants dans le tas, alors hop, je balance, c'est pas une expression mais on reste dans les trucs instructifs marrants, m'emmerdez pas j'ai rien d'autre sous la main de toutes facons!

alors pourquoi qu'on trinque avant de boire un coup?
Ben d'apres que c'etait au depart pour melanger les liquides de chaque verre : on trinquait d'une façon franche et virile, un peu du liquide de chaque verre allait dans l'autre, et comme ça on etait sur de pas boire un truc empoisonné...
c'est pas beau ça?

Et d'un coup ca me donne une idee...
Je rajouterai que ça marche si le gars d'en face ne s'est pas mithridatisé... (ya p'tet un y quelquepart, je sais plus...)
ca veut dire quoi?
ca vient d'ou?
ben c'est tres simple, je file d'abord aux toilettes et je reviens vous expliquer ça, si personne ne s'est depeche de la faire avant moi!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2005)

A y est, fini!
le temps d'ouvrir une biere, bougez pas...
Ok c'est bon...
`
Bon alors, on parlait de Mithridate, qui, ya de ça une paye (genre antiquité quoi), apprit a son plus grand effarement, horreur et stupefaXion, que des salopards s'etaient mis en tete de l'empoisonner.
Ìl me semble que c'etait cyanure ou cigüe, un des deux...
bref, v'la-t-y pas que notre poteau mithridate, tout affolé, ne sachant quand ça allait lui tomber sur le coin de la bugne, eut une idee de genie : il prit tous les jours une tres petite dose du poison mortel, une dose infime et inoffensive, et l'augmenta chaque jour un peu plus...
au bout d'un moment, il en arriva a ingurgiter des doses mortelles sans que ca lui fasse le moindre effet : il s'etait immunise par MITHRIDATISATION, il s'etait mithridatisé quoi...
Et le jour ou on essaya de l'empoisonner, ill ne s'en rendit meme pas compte, enfin j'imagine...

N'empeche que les salauds d'en face auraient du opter pour la hache ou la tronçonneuse, la au moins on aurait ete sur!!
ils s'en sont trouves gros jean comme devant...
Mais elle m'intrigue celle la, personne n'a d'explication, la? ca m'enerve!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Gros Jean comme devant est une expresion due à notre bon Jean de la Fontaine, il l'utilise dans sa célèbre fable "Perrette et le pot au lait". C'est la première apparition de cette expression dans la littérature française, mais Gros Jean était une expression utilisée par Rabelais pour désigner un ... comment dire ... un mec pas fini, quoi ! donc du fait qu'A+B=X, on peut en déduire que gros Jean comme devant signifie que la situation ne s'est pas arrangée, ou que Jean est toujours aussi gros (au sens grossier, mal dégrossi) devant ayant en vieux françois le sens de avant. 

EDIT : Sachant que Jean avait à cette époque aussi un sens péjoratif


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2005)

ah mon pascalou, je savais bien que je pouvais compter sur toi!   
je vais mieux dormir moi!


----------



## Niconemo (2 Mars 2005)

Deux expressions de brigands et autres flibustiers :

"En 2 coups de cuiller à pot" : J'ai entendu une fois une explication étonnante et intéressante. Il s'agirait en fait de "cuiller à peau" qui serait le sobriquet du sabre d'abordage... brrrr ! (à vérifier quand-même)

Celle là est avérée par contre (usage très répandu) : "prendre son pied". Il s'agit en fait du partage du butin : à la fin d'une campagne, chaque équipier a droit à un tas d'environ 1 pied de haut et le capitaine garde le reste. En général la première chose que fait le gars, c'est de foncer au bordel le plus proche dépenser une partie de son pied.

On pourrait aussi citer "mettre le grapin dessus" et "branle bas de combat", etc.


----------



## Niconemo (2 Mars 2005)

Ah tiens aussi, puisqu'il s'agit de se culturer la tronche :

"Ne pas faire long feu !"
Un fois sur deux cette expression est utilisée à contre-sens !
En fait faire long feu, ça date de l'époque des premières armes à feu : quand la poudre était humide ou mal tassée, elle brûlait lentement au lieu d'exploser et du coup ne projetait la balle que fort mollement à quelques misérable distance fort peu dommageable à l'ennemi et en général on finissait par s'en retrouver soi-même plutôt occis, car il fallait une plombe pour recharger le bastringue.
Faire long feu ça veux dire se planter dès le départ : "Il se voyait déjà tutoyer Bill Gates mais sa start-up a fait long-feu". À l'opposé ne pas faire long feu, ça veux donc dire être efficace, réussir du premier coup. "Appelle le Marcel ! Avec lui, ça va pas faire long feu, moi j'te l'dis !"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait aussi citer "mettre le grapin dessus" et "branle bas de combat", etc.



Bé, on ne demande qu'à s'instruire m'sieu Nico.  
Moi en tout cas j'abandonne, qu'à cause qu'on m'a injustement boulé rouge qu'cause d'un post qu'on m'dit que c'est suspect que ce que je racconte... que c'est pourtant vrai et que j'ai pas inventé.


Que je m'permettrait pas d'poster des conneries (ouh là, je sens que j'tend une perche...   ) alors du coup bé du coup je m'tairais, tac. C'est moins dangereux.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

et "passes-moi  le jumelles " ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et "passes-moi  le jumelles " ?



Le jumelles, que quand tu le mets sur le nez, t'as l'horizon bouché ?
et le longue vue ?


----------



## Berthold (2 Mars 2005)

_Un dodo n'a jamais froid..._  (_L'âge des glaces_, verset 10, sourate 25.)





			
				Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait aussi citer "mettre le grapin dessus" et "branle bas de combat", etc.


C'est encore de la marine, ça. Je ne suis pas très versé là-dedans, mais je me souviens que les branles étaient des hamacs, qui en temps normal encombraient une partie du navire (le pont ?). En cas de combat, il risquaient de géner, donc on donnait l'ordre de les ranger. En substance c'est ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> _Un dodo n'a jamais froid..._  (_L'âge des glaces_, verset 10, sourate 25.)C'est encore de la marine, ça. Je ne suis pas très versé là-dedans, mais je me souviens que les branles étaient des hamacs, qui en temps normal encombraient une partie du navire (le pont ?). En cas de combat, il risquaient de géner, donc on donnait l'ordre de les ranger. En substance c'est ça.



Ouais, exactly, et mettre le grappin dessus, c'était pour l'abordage, on balançait des grappins sur l'autre raffiot, et on tirait sur les bouts (rappelons ici que la seul corde d'un navire est celle qui sert à faire sonner la cloche), pour les mettre bord à bord, afin d'entrer ... dans le vif du sujet. Donc pour prendre un navire à l'abordage, fallait d'abord "mettre le grappin dessus".  

EDIT : pardon, on ne "tirait" pas sur les bouts, on les "halait" ! :rose:

EDIT bis : les branles n'étaient pas sur le pont, mais dans l'entrepont (des fois qu'y pleuve)


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Bé, on ne demande qu'à s'instruire m'sieu Nico.
> Moi en tout cas j'abandonne, qu'à cause qu'on m'a injustement boulé rouge qu'cause d'un post qu'on m'dit que c'est suspect que ce que je racconte... que c'est pourtant vrai et que j'ai pas inventé.
> 
> 
> Que je m'permettrait pas d'poster des conneries (ouh là, je sens que j'tend une perche...   ) alors du coup bé du coup je m'tairais, tac. C'est moins dangereux.



boh alors mon p'tit -dc-, yen a des qui t'boulent rouge?
Ben kesskisspassissi, je croyais qu'on etait sur un thread tout plein de bonne humeur et de franche camaraderie, et j'apprends que ça boule rouge des qu'on a le dos tourne?
ben c'est po bien ça!

EDIT : aaaaaaah mais ce serait pas le franc maçon qui t'aurait boule la?
ben c'est pas passqu'on est pas d'accord qu'il faut se chamailler les petiots...  :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

Tiens, une p'tite pour la fin de journée : 

Quand tu as bêtement laissé choir ton Mac par terre, il y a un schmilblic en plastique qui s'est pété. Ton mac, tu l'as *abîmé* ! Mais d'où t'est ce que ça vient-il donc ça ?

Eh bien, ça exprime simplement l'état d'un objet après sa chute dans l'abîme, qui est, comme chacun sait ... Bon, personne suit, là ... un grand trou profond profond, genre ravin de ... plein de mètres de profondeur.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2005)

si si on suivait, t'inquiete pas pascal!     
tiens, moi j'ai parlé de ce thread a ma copine a moi aujourd'hui, qui m'a sorti un peu apres qu'elle se "saignait aux quatre veines" pour moi...
(c'est meme pas vrai, hein, c'est une gonzesse, faut toujours qu'elle exagere!!  )
et du coup elle me dit : "ben tiens, ca vient d'ou ça? t'as qu'a aller demander sur ton machin de l'internet, la! (ben oui c'est une gonzesse, les nouvelles technologies c'est pas son fort  )
alors comme moi chui un mec discipliné et que j'veux pas m'faire engueuler, je demande...
ben ouais...
bon, je file la retrouver, la douce en question, c'est pas l'tout d'battre sa mere (tiens encore une), j'ai une vie moi!!
interro orale surprise demain!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

diane debout


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

tu as besoin de l'âppeler diane ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> interro orale surprise demain!



  ​


----------



## Tatooine (3 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Rien ne vaut un bon bouquin et on a le choix !
> Entre autres : _La fin des haricots_
> et aussi : _L'affaire est dans le sac_
> ...



Et j'ajouterai 
- "La puce à l'oreille, origine des expressions populaires" de Claude Duneton, en poche
- "Robert historique de la langue française", 2 tomes, plus cher mais inépuisable
- "Le parler des métiers" de Pierre Perret, excellent et classé par métiers


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2005)

*faire un b½uf* vient du groupe des six, Poulenc, Auric, Milhaud, Tailleferre, Honegger, Durey, qui, à l'entre-deux-guerres, habitués du *b½uf sur le toit*, s'y tapaient de temps en temps une petite improvisation. De là : « Allez, on va se faire un b½uf... »


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Mars 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : aaaaaaah mais ce serait pas le franc maçon qui t'aurait boule la?
> ben c'est pas passqu'on est pas d'accord qu'il faut se chamailler les petiots...  :hein:


je ne boule rouge que très rarement, et ce n'est pas le cas ici

PS: pourquoi me qualifies tu de francs maçon (j'ai appris ça à une expo au musée saint pierre à lyon l'an dernier  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2005)

boh j'ai dit ca comme ca, pour que tu te reconnaisses!!

t'as vu, ca a marche!


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as besoin de l'âppeler diane ?



po compris...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Dans le temps, lorsque les guerriers normands (les vikings) perdaient une bataille, ils étaient passés au fil de l'épée, et se retrouvaient ensuite au "banquet d'Odin".

Il nous en est resté l'expression "On se passe un coup de fil, et on dine".   

(librement adapté de René Goscinny, dans Astérix et les normands)


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ca s'rait un état lié à ton nombre de points disco que j'en serais pas étonné. Mais à mon avis, le DJ et Dos Jones sont deux entités totalement distinctes.
> 
> EDIT : D'ailleurs, Dos Jones connait aussi la s½ur du cousin du DJ


Je confirme que je n'ai rien a voir avec l'individu susnommé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui nous balance sa musique "Boum-Boum" dans les oreilles tellement fort que des fois j'ai du mal à lire ici...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

Allez tiens...

Entendu récemment : 
Fut un temps, les nobles se faisaient parfois trimballer en chaise à porteur. 
Jusque là tout le monde suit je pense.
Quand ils s'arrêtaient pour la nuit histoire de faire une pause (en cas de long trajet), comme il n'y avait pas de garage, les gars chargés de porter la chaise la laissaient ou ils pouvaient et enlevaient les deux barres transversales pour éviter qu'un saligaud ne leur embarque pendant leur absence.
Et après, les gars en question, qu'est-ce qu'ils faisaient pour leur quartier libre?
Ben comme tout le monde, ils faisaient les cons une bonne partie de la nuit, allaient tester les bistrots du coin quoi, avec leurs barreaux de chaise sous le bras.

D'ou l'expression : 
"Mener une vie de barreau de chaise"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi dit-on "merde" pour souhaiter le succès de quelqu'un ?


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> D'ou l'expression :
> "Mener une vie de barreau de chaise"



Si je puis me permettre, c'est "mener une vie de *bâton* de chaise"...

Effectivement, il faut se référer aux *chaises à porteurs*, qui étaient munies de *bâtons* par lesquels les porteurs transportaient les hautes dignités.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre, c'est "mener une vie de *bâton* de chaise"...
> 
> Effectivement, il faut se référer aux *chaises à porteurs*, qui étaient munies de *bâtons* par lesquels les porteurs transportaient les hautes dignités.


J'ai entendu les deux.
Sans doute une déformation due au temps. 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi dit-on "merde" pour souhaiter le succès de quelqu'un ?



Et ça je sais pas.
Je vais tout de suite poser la question dans "Docevil vous répond", je reviens


----------



## reineman (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi dit-on "merde" pour souhaiter le succès de quelqu'un ?


c'est une corruption d'une ancienne formule de bénédiction 'Par la mere de dieu! ...ou d'exaltation, d'encouragement :'sainte marie mere de dieu, priez pour'.
c'est devenu 'merededieu', puis 'merdeuh' ainsi qu'il est attesté dans les dicts tres celebres du moine Fessepine, chapelain au monastère de Baisemignon, au seizieme siecle, en burgonde.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

pour "merde" je sais que les comédiens se le disent tt le tps avant de monter sur scène ou bien ils disent aussi "brake a leg" mais jamais bonne chance en tous cas quant à l'origine.....il y a tellement de citations avec ce mot...


----------



## reineman (24 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pour "merde" je sais que les comédiens se le disent tt le tps avant de monter sur scène ou bien ils disent aussi "brake a leg" mais jamais bonne chance en tous cas quant à l'origine.....il y a tellement de citations avec ce mot...


Non! c'est ma version qui est la bonne...il n'y en a pas d'autres.
j'ai entre autres de mes qualifications, celle là de juronlogue.
CORDIALEMENT


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pour "merde" je sais que les comédiens se le disent tt le tps avant de monter sur scène


Il y a un rapport avec le monde du spectacle.


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi dit-on "merde" pour souhaiter le succès de quelqu'un ?


C'est une "superstitition de planche", un truc de comédien, qui remplace un mot interdit, "chance".
Les comédiens sont gens superstitieux, comme les marins (les deux d'ailleurs cohabitaient souvent dans le passé, parce que l'habileté de ces derniers à manier les cordes - autre mot interdit - en faisait de magnifiques machinistes). Et comme d'autres corps de métier, ils pensent être marqués par la malchance.

Dans ce dédale de professions à superstition, on attribue la nécessité de ne pas parler de chance à celui qui va entrer en scène, et de remplacer ça par un "merde" bien senti, (les comédiens anglais disent : "Break your leg", "Casse-toi une jambe") à un leg de Cambronne, qui immacula l'interjection comme le remède miracle à la malchance des soldats.

La superstition ne serait pas complète sans rajouter qu'il ne faut en aucun cas que le comédien remercie le jeteur du "merde". Il vaut mieux dire "je le prends".


J'ai entre autres de mes qualifications, celle de supertitologue.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Non! c'est ma version qui est la bonne...il n'y en a pas d'autres.
> j'ai entre autres de mes qualifications, celle là de juronlogue.
> CORDIALEMENT




 super! râvie d'apprendre qq chose aujourd'hui me coucherais moins bête tiens


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est une "superstitition de planche", un truc de comédien, qui remplace un mot interdit, "chance".
> Les comédiens sont gens superstitieux, comme les marins (les deux d'ailleurs cohabitaient souvent dans le passé, parce que l'habileté de ces derniers à manier les cordes - autre mot interdit - en faisait de magnifiques machinistes). Et comme d'autres corps de métier, ils pensent être marqués par la malchance.
> 
> Dans ce dédale de professions à superstition, on attribue la nécessité de ne pas parler de chance à celui qui va entrer en scène, et de remplacer ça par un "merde" bien senti, (les comédiens anglais disent : "Break your leg", "Casse-toi une jambe") à un leg de Cambronne, qui immacula l'interjection comme le remède miracle à la malchance des soldats.
> ...



"Merde" remplace en effet "bonne chance" par superstition et ton explication est excellente. Mais pourquoi "Merde", pourquoi pas "soupape" ou "clé à molette" ?


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Merde" remplace en effet "bonne chance" par superstition et ton explication est excellente. Mais pourquoi "Merde", pourquoi pas "soupape" ou "clé à molette" ?



Parce que, comme j'en ai esquissé l'explication, le "merde" de Cambronne visait à conjurer le mauvais sort. A ceux qui sont empêtrés dans le malheur, il faut souhaiter encore le malheur pour le conjurer.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

L'explication qui m'a été donnée est la suivante :

Autrefois, les spectateurs se rendaient au théâtre en voiture à chevaux. Plus ils étaient nombreux, plus le crottin s'entassait sur la chaussée. Ainsi, une importante quantité de merde (appelons un chat BackCat ) signait un important succès populaire.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un rapport avec le monde du spectacle.




tout à fait, j'ai pû le constater dans la réalité en tous cas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

oups, j'avais pas vu la répétition désolée:rose: pour les charettes je ne le savais point, effectivement çà à du sens, plus  de crottins, par conséquent plus de spectateurs, c logique que çà supputait porter chance quant au succès de la pièce 
et marcher dans la merde du pied gauche? pourquoi çà porte bonheur aussi


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'explication qui m'a été donnée est la suivante :
> 
> Autrefois, les spectateurs se rendaient au théâtre en voiture à chevaux. Plus ils étaient nombreux, plus le crottin s'entassait sur la chaussée. Ainsi, une importante quantité de merde (appelons un chat BackCat) signait un important succès.




Ah ben merde ! 
Je n'ai jamais entendu cette version. 



Pour la merde du pied gauche, même chose que Cambronne : c'est pour conjurer le mauvais sort. Dont le pied gauche est porteur, puisque le gaucher, c'est le diable.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben merde !
> Je n'ai jamais entendu cette version.
> 
> 
> ...



ah bah j'dois être une sâcrée diablesse alors en tant que gauchère ptet pour çà que quand çà m'arrive c tjs le pied droit


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Janvier 2006)

Puisque l'on parle du diable intéressons-nous à son confrère, Dieu.

Le fameux "à tes souhaits" lancé par les gens soucieux de votre santé quand vous avez éternué serait en fait à l'origine "À vos souhaits". Le vouvoiement est important car il s'agit dans ce cas d'une supplique faite à Dieu pour garder en bonne santé la personne qui vient d'éternuer.

L'origine proviendrait de la grande peste noire de 1348 (heu... c'est la bonne date ? :rose, car à cette époque tout signe avant-coureur de maladie (dont l'éternuement) pouvait être compris comme présage de mort. On s'adressait donc ainsi à Dieu en espérant que son "souhait" serait de laisser vivre la personne ayant projeté loin en avant les particules encombrant ses narines.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour la merde du pied gauche, même chose que Cambronne : c'est pour conjurer le mauvais sort. Dont le pied gauche est porteur, puisque le gaucher, c'est le diable.


Puisque je ne connais pas la véritable explication, on va se contenter de celle-là.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Puisque l'on parle du diable intéressons-nous à son confrère, Dieu.
> 
> Le fameux "à tes souhaits" lancé par les gens soucieux de votre santé quand vous avez éternué serait en fait à l'origine "À vos souhaits". Le vouvoiement est important car il s'agit dans ce cas d'une supplique faite à Dieu pour garder en bonne santé la personne qui vient d'éternuer.
> 
> L'origine proviendrait de la grande peste noire de 1348 (heu... c'est la bonne date ? :rose, car à cette époque tout signe avant-coureur de maladie (dont l'éternuement) pouvait être compris comme présage de mort. On s'adressait donc ainsi à Dieu en espérant que son "souhait" serait de laisser vivre la personne ayant projeté loin en avant les particules encombrant ses narines.



il est dit aussi dans les bonnes manières ou l'art du savoir vivre, que c'est très malpoli de faire remarquer à la personne qu'elle a éternué car c lui faire remarquer que tt le monde l'a entendue et par conséquent  la mettre mal à l'aise


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> il est dit aussi dans les bonnes manières ou l'art du savoir vivre, que c'est très malpoli de faire remarquer à la personne qu'elle a éternué car c lui faire remarquer que tt le monde l'a entendue et par conséquent  la mettre mal à l'aise


Non, ça c'est pour un autre bruit provenant du corps...


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> L'origine proviendrait de la grande peste noire de 1348 (heu... c'est la bonne date ? :rose, car à cette époque tout signe avant-coureur de maladie (dont l'éternuement) pouvait être compris comme présage de mort. On s'adressait donc ainsi à Dieu en espérant que son "souhait" serait de laisser vivre la personne ayant projeté loin en avant les particules encombrant ses narines.



De cette période, vient le *"Dieu vous bénisse"* car à une époque ou la peste décimait la population, l'éternuement était le premier symptôme de cette maladie. Ainsi, demander à Dieu de bénir le soi-disant malade, le protégeait de l?infection.

*"À vos souhaits"*, vient de *soue*, qui est la porcherie, endroit sale et désordonné, l'expréssion d'origine est *"À vos soues"*, en langage courrant, "gros dégueulasse, retourne avec tes cochons"


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> De cette période, vient le *"Dieu vous bénisse"* car à une époque ou la peste décimait la population, l'éternuement était le premier symptôme de cette maladie. Ainsi, demander à Dieu de bénir le soi-disant malade, le protégeait de l?infection.
> 
> *"À vos souhaits"*, vient de *soue*, qui est la porcherie, endroit sale et désordonné, l'expréssion d'origine est *"À vos soues"*, en langage courrant, "gros dégueulasse, retourne avec tes cochons"


Tiens, marrant, on m'avait donné l'autre explication, donc l'éternuement serait dans ton explication compris comme quelque chose de sale ?

C'est bizarre que ce ne soit pas lié à Dieu, car en espagnol dans le cas d'un éternuement on dit "Jesus". Mais bon, il n' a pas obligatoirement de ponts entre les expressions même s'il y en a entre les langues .


----------



## benkenobi (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous et bravo pour ce thread fort sympathique !

Je cherche depuis longtemps l'origine de l'expression *point barre* qu'on utilise pour mettre fin à son discours.

Le *point* je comprends c'est la fin de la phrase...

mais la *barre*... d'où qu'elle vient ???


----------



## kaviar (24 Janvier 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et bravo pour ce thread fort sympathique !
> 
> Je cherche depuis longtemps l'origine de l'expression *point barre* qu'on utilise pour mettre fin à son discours.
> 
> ...


De la dactylographie, le point de ponctuation est toujours suivi d'une espace qui s'obtient en appuyant sur la barre d'espace du clavier. Elle exprime les deux gestes, taper un point et taper sur la barre d'espacement. elle semble relever d'une dérive incorrecte du langage puisqu'elle est employée dans sens de point final alors que la barre d'espacement qui suit le point indique qu'il s'agit d'une simple ponctuation et donc qu'une nouvelle phrase commence.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Janvier 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et bravo pour ce thread fort sympathique !
> 
> Je cherche depuis longtemps l'origine de l'expression *point barre* qu'on utilise pour mettre fin à son discours.
> 
> ...


Avec le point, tu finis la phrase, et avec la barre, tu coupes cours à la discussion ? (Ce qui évite de commencer une autre phrase... )


----------



## Berthold (24 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour la merde du pied gauche, même chose que Cambronne : c'est pour conjurer le mauvais sort. Dont le pied gauche est porteur, puisque le gaucher, c'est le diable.


La gauche a mauvaise mine dans la tradition latine (peut-être plus loin ?). En vieux français, n'utilisait-on pas pour 'gauche', le mot 'senestre', ou le sinistre, le jeteur de sort...

Pour aller plus loin, 'gauche' est apparu après 'senestre' pour désigner celle des deux mains qui n'en foutait pas une, 'gauche' voulait dire 'blessée, foulée', et reste un terme synonyme d''empoté'

On le retrouve dans l'italien 'sinistra', et on utilise encore 'sénestre' pour désigner la partie gauche des blasons.


À l'inverse, droite, adroit, dextre, dextérité, bon, je vous fait pas un dessin.


----------



## jahrom (24 Janvier 2006)

Et savez vous à quoi correspond l'accent circonflexe sur le mot Hôpital ?


----------



## Fulvio (24 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et savez vous à quoi correspond l'accent circonflexe sur le mot Hôpital ?



Vestige d'un "S" aujourd'hui disparu (comme à peu-près tout les accents circonflexes du français). Voir hospice, hospitalisation, hôte, hôtel...


----------



## jahrom (24 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Vestige d'un "S" aujourd'hui disparu (comme à peu-près tout les accents circonflexes du français). Voir hospice, hospitalisation, hôte, hôtel...


Tout à fait. Mais pourquoi ?


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2006)

Je me souviens d'une explication. A vérifier 
Je crois que progressivement on oubliait le _s_ des mots cités en exemple. Et ils étaient rajoutés à la relecture, maladroitement intercalés, légèrement au dessus du mot et plus précisément de la voyelle précédente. Graphiquement le _s_ s'est transformé en  accent circonflexe.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une explication. A vérifier
> Je crois que progressivement on oubliait le _s_ des mots cités en exemple. Et ils étaient rajoutés à la relecture, maladroitement intercalés, légèrement au dessus du mot et plus précisément de la voyelle précédente. Graphiquement le _s_ s'est transformé en  accent circonflexe.





*Je vois avec soulagement*
que les mèches blondes de cet été on disparu


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'une explication. A vérifier
> Je crois que progressivement on oubliait le _s_ des mots cités en exemple. Et ils étaient rajoutés à la relecture, maladroitement intercalés, légèrement au dessus du mot et plus précisément de la voyelle précédente. Graphiquement le _s_ s'est transformé en  accent circonflexe.



Charmante et pragmatique explication, en tout cas.
J'en propose une autre, lue dans le livre de Rolande Causse, _La langue française fait signe(s)_, et recoupée dans _L'accent du souvenir_, de Bernard Cerquiglini.
L'accent circonflexe "de modernité", celui qui remplace le "s", et que l'académie française adoptera systématiquement à partir de 1740, est une invention féministe. Si si.
On le devrait aux préciseuses ridicules, ces grandes dames du XVII, les Sévigné et consorts. Elles défendaient une langue simplifiée, pour que les femmes, qui n'avaient pas accès à l'éducation, subissent le moins possible d'obstacle à la lecture. La disparition des lettres "qui ne se prononçaient pas" était un pilier de leur programme litéraro-politique, et ce sont elles qui introduire systématiquement l'accent circonflexe en lieu et place des "s" muets.


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2006)

Il manquait le contexte, certes 

Et c'est un _combat_ dans lequel je me serais reconnue.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On le devrait aux préciseuses ridicules, ces grandes dames du XVII, les Sévigné et consorts. Elles défendaient une langue simplifiée, pour que les femmes, qui n'avaient pas accès à l'éducation, subissent le moins possible d'obstacle à la lecture. La disparition des lettres "qui ne se prononçaient pas" était un pilier de leur programme litéraro-politique, et ce sont elles qui introduire systématiquement l'accent circonflexe en lieu et place des "s" muets.



Ça me rappelle la guerre du "car" de 1637. Un grand petit moment de l'histoire littéraire.


----------



## jahrom (24 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Charmante et pragmatique explication, en tout cas.
> J'en propose une autre, lue dans le livre de Rolande Causse, _La langue française fait signe(s)_, et recoupée dans _L'accent du souvenir_, de Bernard Cerquiglini.
> L'accent circonflexe "de modernité", celui qui remplace le "s", et que l'académie française adoptera systématiquement à partir de 1740, est une invention féministe. Si si.
> On le devrait aux préciseuses ridicules, ces grandes dames du XVII, les Sévigné et consorts. Elles défendaient une langue simplifiée, pour que les femmes, qui n'avaient pas accès à l'éducation, subissent le moins possible d'obstacle à la lecture. La disparition des lettres "qui ne se prononçaient pas" était un pilier de leur programme litéraro-politique, et ce sont elles qui introduire systématiquement l'accent circonflexe en lieu et place des "s" muets.



Comme quoi ça fait longtemps que les gonzesses compliquent les choses en voulant les simplifier...


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi ça fait longtemps que les gonzesses compliquent les choses en voulant les simplifier...



Très exactement, on doit le maintien des accents circonflexes à François Mitterrand, alors que la réforme de l'orthographe de 1989 a failli les faire passer à la trappe... 

Après, on peut discuter de l'influence des femmes sur Mitterrand...


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi ça fait longtemps que les gonzesses compliquent les choses en voulant les simplifier...




Hors sujet 
Ici c'est * 	le thread que t'apprends des trucs quand tu le lis*


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Hors sujet
> Ici c'est * 	le thread que t'apprends des trucs quand tu le lis*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Descartes avait énoncé un principe logique qui pourrait être une maxime de vie applicable à de nombreuses situations : "quand vous vous trouvez devant une difficulté, réduisez-là en ses éléments les plus simples et reconstruisez progressivement l'ensemble complexe".
l'ensemble complexe dans ce sujet est la langue écrite, qui est faite de phrases, les phrases de mots, les mots de syllabes et les syllabes de sons...
tans que les gens n'écrivaient pas, ce qui était fort répandu jusqu'au XIXè siècle, peu importait de savoir comment il fallait écrire les sons énoncés et quand déjà on écrivait, l'orthographe variait d'une classe sociale à l'autre..tout ce désordre venait du fait que le français était à l'origine une langue parlée vulgaire, l'écriture étant réservée au noble latin savant. Quand on se mit à écrire le français, on fit un peu comme les enfants, on écrivit ce qu'on entendait, mais comme tout le monde n'entend pas la même chose et qu'on peut écrire un même son de plusieurs manières différentes, cela donnait une belle tour de Babel... 
Ce décalage, cette fantaisie orthographique durèrent quand même pendant des siècles et des siècles jusqu'au jour, vers 1835, où l'Académie et Jules Ferry consacrèrent définitivement le français que nous écrivons aujourd'hui.
le problème de la langue française est que son orthographe n'est pas phonétique : à chaque son ne correspond pas une lettre écrite ni à chaque lettre un son prononcé


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, une marrante : Quelqu'un sait-il depuis quand il y a des bateaux dans la Marine Nationale ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une marrante : Quelqu'un sait-il depuis quand il y a des bateaux dans la Marine Nationale ?


T'as gagné personne sait...
Alors pour péter une ambiance BRAVO HEIN!!!
Alors maintenant TU NOUS DIS DEPUIS QUAND!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Ben, depuis la toute fin du dix neuvième siècle, et l'arrivée des premiers sous marins, qui, comme chacun sait (ou presque), sont les seuls bateaux de la flotte, dont le reste n'est constitué que de *navires* ! :style:

EDIT : Ah non, j'oubliais les chaloupes et autres petites unités, qui sont des "embarcations" !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, depuis la toute fin du dix neuvième siècle, et l'arrivée des premiers sous marins, qui, comme chacun sait (ou presque), sont les seuls bateaux de la flotte, dont le reste n'est constitué que de *navires* ! :style:
> 
> EDIT : Ah non, j'oubliais les chaloupes et autres petites unités, qui sont des "embarcations" !


Ca me fait penser que je cherche toujours ce smilie qui secoue la tête d'un air las...
personne l'a vu?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser que je cherche toujours ce smilie qui secoue la tête d'un air las...
> personne l'a vu?


Je crois que benjamin le garde pour son usage perso.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Pffffttttt, essayez de cultiver le blork, il mord la main qui le nourrit intellectuellement ! :mouais:


----------



## MortyBlake (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, depuis la toute fin du dix neuvième siècle, et l'arrivée des premiers sous marins, qui, comme chacun sait (ou presque), sont les seuls bateaux de la flotte, dont le reste n'est constitué que de *navires* ! :style:
> 
> EDIT : Ah non, j'oubliais les chaloupes et autres petites unités, qui sont des "embarcations" !



Avec toi chaloupe jamais, on se sent toujours plus malin après    

ça sort d'où cette histoire de bateau ? T'as encore forcé sur le chouchen ou tu te prends pour Rimbaud ?

Comme je descendais des Fleuves impassibles,
Je ne me sentis plus guidé par les haleurs :
Des Peaux-Rouges criards les avaient pris pour cibles,
Les ayant cloués nus aux poteaux de couleurs.

J'étais insoucieux de tous les équipages,
Porteur de blés flamands ou de cotons anglais.
Quand avec mes haleurs ont fini ces tapages,
Les Fleuves m'ont laissé descendre où je voulais.

Dans les clapotements furieux des marées,
Moi, l'autre hiver, plus sourd que les cerveaux d'enfants,
Je courus ! Et les Péninsules démarrées
N'ont pas subi tohu-bohus plus triomphants.

La tempête a béni mes éveils maritimes.
Plus léger qu'un bouchon j'ai dansé sur les flots
Qu'on appelle rouleurs éternels de victimes,
Dix nuits, sans regretter l'oeil niais des falots !

Plus douce qu'aux enfants la chair des pommes sures,
L'eau verte pénétra ma coque de sapin
Et des taches de vins bleus et des vomissures
Me lava, dispersant gouvernail et grappin.

Et dès lors, je me suis baigné dans le Poème
De la Mer, infusé d'astres, et lactescent,
Dévorant les azurs verts ; où, flottaison blême
Et ravie, un noyé pensif parfois descend ;

Où, teignant tout à coup les bleuités, délires
Et rythmes lents sous les rutilements du jour,
Plus fortes que l'alcool, plus vastes que nos lyres,
Fermentent les rousseurs amères de l'amour !

Je sais les cieux crevant en éclairs, et les trombes
Et les ressacs et les courants : je sais le soir,
L'Aube exaltée ainsi qu'un peuple de colombes,
Et j'ai vu quelquefois ce que l'homme a cru voir !

J'ai vu le soleil bas, taché d'horreurs mystiques,
Illuminant de longs figements violets,
Pareils à des acteurs de drames très antiques
Les flots roulant au loin leurs frissons de volets !

J'ai rêvé la nuit verte aux neiges éblouies,
Baiser montant aux yeux des mers avec lenteurs,
La circulation des sèves inouïes,
Et l'éveil jaune et bleu des phosphores chanteurs !

J'ai suivi, des mois pleins, pareille aux vacheries
Hystériques, la houle à l'assaut des récifs,
Sans songer que les pieds lumineux des Maries
Pussent forcer le mufle aux Océans poussifs !

J'ai heurté, savez-vous, d'incroyables Florides
Mêlant aux fleurs des yeux de panthères à peaux
D'hommes ! Des arcs-en-ciel tendus comme des brides
Sous l'horizon des mers, à de glauques troupeaux !

J'ai vu fermenter les marais énormes, nasses
Où pourrit dans les joncs tout un Léviathan !
Des écroulements d'eaux au milieu des bonaces,
Et des lointains vers les gouffres cataractant !

Glaciers, soleils d'argent, flots nacreux, cieux de braises !
Échouages hideux au fond des golfes bruns
Où les serpents géants dévorés des punaises
Choient, des arbres tordus, avec de noirs parfums !

J'aurais voulu montrer aux enfants ces dorades
Du flot bleu, ces poissons d'or, ces poissons chantants.
- Des écumes de fleurs ont bercé mes dérades
Et d'ineffables vents m'ont ailé par instants.

Parfois, martyr lassé des pôles et des zones,
La mer dont le sanglot faisait mon roulis doux
Montait vers moi ses fleurs d'ombre aux ventouses jaunes
Et je restais, ainsi qu'une femme à genoux...

Presque île, ballottant sur mes bords les querelles
Et les fientes d'oiseaux clabaudeurs aux yeux blonds.
Et je voguais, lorsqu'à travers mes liens frêles
Des noyés descendaient dormir, à reculons !

Or moi, bateau perdu sous les cheveux des anses,
Jeté par l'ouragan dans l'éther sans oiseau,
Moi dont les Monitors et les voiliers des Hanses
N'auraient pas repêché la carcasse ivre d'eau ;

Libre, fumant, monté de brumes violettes,
Moi qui trouais le ciel rougeoyant comme un mur
Qui porte, confiture exquise aux bons poètes,
Des lichens de soleil et des morves d'azur ;

Qui courais, taché de lunules électriques,
Planche folle, escorté des hippocampes noirs,
Quand les juillets faisaient crouler à coups de triques
Les cieux ultramarins aux ardents entonnoirs ;

Moi qui tremblais, sentant geindre à cinquante lieues
Le rut des Béhémots et les Maelstroms épais,
Fileur éternel des immobilités bleues,
Je regrette l'Europe aux anciens parapets !

J'ai vu des archipels sidéraux ! et des îles
Dont les cieux délirants sont ouverts au vogueur :
- Est-ce en ces nuits sans fonds que tu dors et t'exiles,
Million d'oiseaux d'or, ô future Vigueur ?

Mais, vrai, j'ai trop pleuré ! Les Aubes sont navrantes.
Toute lune est atroce et tout soleil amer :
L'âcre amour m'a gonflé de torpeurs enivrantes.
Ô que ma quille éclate ! Ô que j'aille à la mer !

Si je désire une eau d'Europe, c'est la flache
Noire et froide où vers le crépuscule embaumé
Un enfant accroupi plein de tristesse, lâche
Un bateau frêle comme un papillon de mai.

Je ne puis plus, baigné de vos langueurs, ô lames,
Enlever leur sillage aux porteurs de cotons,
Ni traverser l'orgueil des drapeaux et des flammes,
Ni nager sous les yeux horribles des pontons.

--------


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2006)

quel poete ce mortyblake    :love: ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

un joli concentré de notre jolie langue française mortyblake


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

alors un peu d'histoire pour notre cher Pascal77 qui a l'air d'apprécier ma prose  :
Astérix le Gaulois parlait le celtique. Puis, à force de bavarder avec les colons, les soldats, les marchands et autres envahisseurs romains, il se mit à parler un jargon qu'on appelait le latin populaire. Quelques siècles  plus tard, les Barbares envahirent l'empire romain et Astérix se retrouva seul avec sa langue d'emprunt et coupé du monde latin C'est ainsi qu'est né le roman qui n'est plus du latin mais n'est pas encore du français.
Le roman aussi n'était qu'une langue parlée, l'écrit étant réservé au seul latin. Pour compliquer encore plus les choses, cette langue parlée variait d'une région à l'autre, selon les dialectes des provinces 
Quand le royaume s'installa en ile de france, le francien ou français prit enfin le dessus et s'imposa dans toutes les autres régions. Mais il s'agissait, une fois de plus, d'une langue parlée et l'écrit mis des siècles à se fixer... voir mon post page précédente
c'est ce décalage entre le parlé et l'écrit et la création quasi artificielle d'une langue écrite qui expliquent, en grande partie, les nombreuses lettres inutiles de l'orthographe française : plusieurs lettres pour un son unique, lettres doubles, lettres qui se prononcent dans un mot et pas dans un autre de la même famille, etc.


----------



## MortyBlake (25 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> un joli concentré de notre jolie langue française mortyblake





			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> quel poete ce mortyblake    :love: ...



Puisque le thread s'y prête et que l'heure tardive nous permet de parler poésie sans choquer, je vais rester dans la marine et à la demande générale:rateau:  citer un poème de Mallarmé qui est  pour moi un de nos plus grand poétes. Poème qui commence par un des plus beaux (et plus désepérés) vers que je connaisse

Brise marine

La chair est triste, hélas! et j'ai lu tous les livres. 
Fuir! là-bas fuir! Je sens que des oiseaux sont ivres 
D'être parmi l'écume inconnue et les cieux! 
Rien, ni les vieux jardins reflétés par les yeux 
Ne retiendra ce coeur qui dans la mer se trempe 
Ô nuits! ni la clarté déserte de ma lampe 
Sur le vide papier que la blancheur défend 
Et ni la jeune femme allaitant son enfant. 
Je partirai! Steamer balançant ta mâture, 
Lève l'ancre pour une exotique nature!

Un Ennui, désolé par les cruels espoirs, 
Croit encore à l'adieu suprême des mouchoirs! 
Et, peut-être, les mâts, invitant les orages 
Sont-ils de ceux qu'un vent penche sur les naufrages 
Perdus, sans mâts, sans mâts, ni fertiles îlots... 
Mais, ô mon coeur, entends le chant des matelots! 
  ------------

Je reste en la rumeur d'un rivage par le flot tourmenté et tiens dans la main des grains du sable d'or - bien peu! encore comme ils glissent à travers mes doigts à l'abîme, pendant que je pleure - pendant que je pleure! Ô Dieu! ne puis-je les serrer d'une étreinte plus sûre? Ô Dieu! ne puis-je en sauver un de la vague impitoyable? TOUT ce que nous voyons ou paraissons, n'est-il qu'un rêve dans un rêve? (E Poe)

Faites de beaux rêves pleins de brises et d'embruns


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

merci infiniment pour cet émouvant poème


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

déja cité dans un autre thread...
tain les gens,...ils citent toujours les deux trois memes poemes...ça sent le lycée!...le commentaire composé qu'on a passé la nuit dessus pour le rendre au matin jauni au gras de doigt...et qu'alors on en a bien bavé, et qu'on s'en souvient ferme pour toute la vie!..et qu'on le ressortira meme à l'occase... si besoin!...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

s'il fallait lire tous les threads, on y passerai le reste de sa vie il me semble 

merci Mortyblake de m'avoir évitée cette lourde tâche


----------



## MortyBlake (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> déja cité dans un autre thread...
> tain les gens,...ils citent toujours les deux trois memes poemes...ça sent le lycée!...le commentaire composé qu'on a passé la nuit dessus pour le rendre au matin jauni au gras de doigt...et qu'alors on en a bien bavé, et qu'on s'en souvient ferme pour toute la vie!..et qu'on le ressortira a l'occase... si besoin!...



oulà... le lycée est beaucoup trop loin pour que quoique soit ait traversé les ans. La poésie ressurgit bien plus tard. Si les classiques sont classiques, ce n'est pas toujours par hasard.
L'allusion à Rimbaud n'était qu'un clin d'oeil à Pascal (message subliminal) et il se trouve que j'ai relu Mallarmé la semaine dernière lors d'un long voyage et qu'il se trouvait devant moi







Il est un peu tard pour disserter sur la poèsie contemporaine, mais on peut remettre ça aux jours qui viennent avec un thread dédié à ça 

Belle nuit quand même


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> L'allusion à Rimbaud n'était qu'un clin d'oeil à Pascal (message subliminal) et il se trouve que j'ai relu Mallarmé la semaine dernière lors d'un long voyage et qu'il se trouvait devant moi


 Là, désolé, je ne peux pas te croire. Mallarmé est mort depuis plus d'un siècle.


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> De la dactylographie, le point de ponctuation est toujours suivi d'une espace qui s'obtient en appuyant sur la barre d'espace du clavier. Elle exprime les deux gestes, taper un point et taper sur la barre d'espacement. elle semble relever d'une dérive incorrecte du langage puisqu'elle est employée dans sens de point final alors que la barre d'espacement qui suit le point indique qu'il s'agit d'une simple ponctuation et donc qu'une nouvelle phrase commence.


Une autre explication vient d'un jargon administratif. Je cite le cite *langue française* (extrait de forum) :

Philippe Bertran (30-1-2000)  -- Je me souviens qu'il y a quelques années - mais c'est peut-être encore vrai - dans les lettres administratives émanant de la direction du Budget, au ministère des Finances, le dernier alinéa se terminait non pas par un point mais par un point suivi d'une barre transversale (./).

Je pense qu'il s'agissait d'un procédé simple destiné à éviter une falsification consistant à ce que le destinataire ajoute une phrase telle que Toutefois je suis prêt à réexaminer favorablement votre demande lors de la préparation du budget de l'année prochaine. En effet, les lettres dites de ministre à ministre ne comportent pas de formule de politesse et il est facile d'ajouter une phrase entre le dernière et la signature. Ce point-barre n'était rien d'autre qu'un point final un peu particulier.

 Boris Barkovic (30-1-2000)  -- Mon prof d'Algèbre utilise le ./ à la fin d'une démonstration.


----------



## MortyBlake (25 Janvier 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Là, désolé, je ne peux pas te croire. Mallarmé est mort depuis plus d'un siècle.


----------



## Nephou (25 Janvier 2006)

_je vous rappelle qu'il y a un fil appelé _vos poèmes préférés_ (dont voici le lien) __et qu'il est plus approprié d'y déposer les longues contributions en vers ; quitte à mettre un lien ici pour des besoins de démonstration

merci
_


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

Vous savez qu'un cochon est plus intelligent qu'un chat?
Si je vous assure, c'est un eleveur de cochon qui l'a dit l'autre jour à la téloche!.
Et elle a démontré ca en plus!

Voia...Ce thread sert à ca non? :mouais: A apprendre des trucs quand on le regarde! Alors amis en soif de savoir, Bonjour!!!!


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez qu'un cochon est plus intelligent qu'un chat?
> Si je vous assure, c'est un eleveur de cochon qui l'a dit l'autre jour à la téloche!.
> Et elle a démontré ca en plus!
> 
> Voia...Ce thread sert à ca non? :mouais: A apprendre des trucs quand on le regarde! Alors amis en soif de savoir, Bonjour!!!!



Ah oui mais non !
La télé, c'est pas possible, comme source. Sinon, on va citer Dechavanne, MOF et Ardisson, voire Pujadas ou Pernot, et on va s'empailler sévère.

Tiens, rien que dans tes trois phrases, y'en a des choses à dire.

Bon, d'abord, parler de l'intelligence des animaux, c'est adapter aux animaux un concept qui a été historiquement forgé pour et par les hommes, c'est à dire pour des animaux qui ont la capacité de restituer leurs connaissances sous formes de signes (paroles, écrits, images)...
Ensuite, vient la question ô combien épineuse de la mesure de l'intelligence. Et là, on a pas beaucoup avancé depuis le contesté QI. 

Ceci étant dit, le cochon mérite sa réhabilitation, c'est certain. Aussi je dépose aux pieds du plus sage des nîmois cette prose fougueuse et libre de droit de Bernard Prost, 1882.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Avec toi chaloupe jamais, on se sent toujours plus malin après
> 
> ça sort d'où cette histoire de bateau ? T'as encore forcé sur le chouchen ou tu te prends pour Rimbaud ?



Pas du tout, explications données par mon parrain, qui a servi (entre autres) sur le porte avions Arromanche pendant la guerre d'Indochine.


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui mais non !
> La télé, c'est pas possible, comme source. Sinon, on va citer Dechavanne, MOF et Ardisson, voire Pujadas ou Pernot, et on va s'empailler sévère.
> 
> Tiens, rien que dans tes trois phrases, y'en a des choses à dire.
> ...


bien sur qu'on peut mesurer une forme d'intelligence chez les animaux.

Met des poules, des moutons et des chiens au sommet d'une falaise. SI un chien saute et donc ben s'écrase, les autres n'y vont pas...
Si c'est une poule ou un mouton, ben tout le reste y passe.
Alors je pose la question : est ce une forme d'intelligence?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez qu'un cochon est plus intelligent qu'un chat?
> Si je vous assure, c'est un eleveur de cochon qui l'a dit l'autre jour à la téloche!.
> Et elle a démontré ca en plus!
> 
> Voia...Ce thread sert à ca non? :mouais: A apprendre des trucs quand on le regarde! Alors amis en soif de savoir, Bonjour!!!!



Steff, je t'ai déjà dit que la télé c'était pas bon pour toi 
va falloir que je change ton alimentation car y'a qq chose qui déraille sérieux là:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> bien sur qu'on peut mesurer une forme d'intelligence chez les animaux.
> 
> Met des poules, des moutons et des chiens au sommet d'une falaise. SI un chien saute et donc ben s'écrase, les autres n'y vont pas...
> Si c'est une poule ou un mouton, ben tout le reste y passe.
> Alors je pose la question : est ce une forme d'intelligence?




bah oui!! regarde ta moman!


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> alors un peu d'histoire pour notre cher Pascal77 qui a l'air d'apprécier ma prose  :
> Astérix le Gaulois parlait le celtique. Puis, à force de bavarder avec les colons, les soldats, les marchands et autres envahisseurs romains, il se mit à parler un jargon qu'on appelait le latin populaire. Quelques siècles  plus tard, les Barbares envahirent l'empire romain et Astérix se retrouva seul avec sa langue d'emprunt et coupé du monde latin C'est ainsi qu'est né le roman qui n'est plus du latin mais n'est pas encore du français.
> Le roman aussi n'était qu'une langue parlée, l'écrit étant réservé au seul latin. Pour compliquer encore plus les choses, cette langue parlée variait d'une région à l'autre, selon les dialectes des provinces
> Quand le royaume s'installa en ile de france, le francien ou français prit enfin le dessus et s'imposa dans toutes les autres régions. Mais il s'agissait, une fois de plus, d'une langue parlée et l'écrit mis des siècles à se fixer... voir mon post page précédente
> c'est ce décalage entre le parlé et l'écrit et la création quasi artificielle d'une langue écrite qui expliquent, en grande partie, les nombreuses lettres inutiles de l'orthographe française : plusieurs lettres pour un son unique, lettres doubles, lettres qui se prononcent dans un mot et pas dans un autre de la même famille, etc.


Allez, j'en rajoute un peu.

La création du français est le fruit d'une triple lutte : 

- celle du latin contre les idiomes provinciaux, qui se traduit aussi comme la nécessité du christianisme de s'adapter aux folklores païens pour s'imposer (du V° siècle au VIII° siècle, en gros), et qui fait émerger des dialectes issu du "gallo-roman" (le latin "popularisé"), des adaptations régionales du latin. Et notamment deux branches importantes, la langue d'oïl et la langue d'oc, et un dialecte de synthèse entre ces deux branches, que l'on appellera l_e roman_, qui s'imposera sur la langue d'oïl, et qui servira de base au français.

- l'_atextation_ politique du français, c'est à dire l'affirmation que le roman n'est pas un dialecte, mais une langue, avec les carolingiens et le serment de Strasbourg, et son _attestation_, par l'accession au trône du premier des capétiens, Hugues, qui ne parle que le français (et pas du tout le latin). Mais encore une fois, cette imposition du français (qu'on appelle alors lingua gallica) ne vaut que pour les strictes limites du royaume capétien de l'époque, c'est à dire qu'elle exclut le Midi, où l'occitan se structure comme langue "unitaire".

- la bataille pour l'imposition de la _lingua gallica_ sur la _patriae linguae occitana_, illustrée par la première traduction de la Bible en "français", en 1530, ou la création de l'Académie Française en 1635, et précédée par d'autres batailles, moins langagières, comme celles contre les hérétiques du Midi, ou les rois catalans.

Les différentes écritures d'un même son (son, çon ) sont ainsi particulièrement redevables de l'héritage de cette fracture linguistique longue (même si, de chaque côté, les uns et les autres se comprenaient parfaitement). La langue d'oïl fut la souche prépondérante du français parce qu'elle était à la base une langue de compromis, d'adaptation. Tandis que l'occitan se constituait, dès le départ, comme une langue à vocation unitaire, la langue d'une "patrie", avec une simplification des constructions grammaticales, la création de souches de conjugaison, bref, une langue de lettrés, rapidement mise en écrits. Les occitans étaient bien meillleurs pour la langue, mais ils perdirent toutes les batailles de lances et d'épées...


Voilà. Après le cochon au purfils, c'était ma rubrique spéciale dédicace à la rousquille.


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Steff, je t'ai déjà dit que la télé c'était pas bon pour toi
> va falloir que je change ton alimentation car y'a qq chose qui déraille sérieux là:love:


 lol j'ai regardé deux foix la télé, c'était pour voir le zapping une fois et l'autre...Hololo j'ai honte....C'était pour tomber sur Jean luc delarue...Mon animal mon maitre....c'était le thème de l'émission...pardon...
Mais j'ai regardé que le reportage avec la bonne femme et les cochons...Juré!!!:rateau:
C'est pour ca que je peux en parler..Peut etre d'ailleurs que tout est faux mais tant pis...J'les vu a la télé


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> lol j'ai regardé deux foix la télé,



Dans toute ta vie?
Hé bé...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

merci Rezba pour ce complément d'informations


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que je peux en parler..Peut etre d'ailleurs que tout est faux mais tant pis...J'les vu a la télé




Ah... le sacro-saint "vu à la télé", qui accorde toute crédibilité à ce qui a été diffusé...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Dans toute ta vie?
> Hé bé...




normal il est dedans, difficile de s'évader  (cf avatar barbatruc)


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ah... le sacro-saint "vu à la télé", qui accorde toute crédibilité à ce qui a été diffusé...



C'est vrai ! Moi-même, j'ai été "vu à la télé" plusieurs fois !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> alors un peu d'histoire pour notre cher Pascal77 qui a l'air d'apprécier ma prose  :
> Astérix le Gaulois parlait le celtique. Puis, à force de bavarder avec les colons, les soldats, les marchands et autres envahisseurs romains, il se mit à parler un jargon qu'on appelait le latin populaire. Quelques siècles  plus tard, les Barbares envahirent l'empire romain et Astérix se retrouva seul avec sa langue d'emprunt et coupé du monde latin C'est ainsi qu'est né le roman qui n'est plus du latin mais n'est pas encore du français.
> Le roman aussi n'était qu'une langue parlée, l'écrit étant réservé au seul latin. Pour compliquer encore plus les choses, cette langue parlée variait d'une région à l'autre, selon les dialectes des provinces
> Quand le royaume s'installa en ile de france, le francien ou français prit enfin le dessus et s'imposa dans toutes les autres régions. Mais il s'agissait, une fois de plus, d'une langue parlée et l'écrit mis des siècles à se fixer... voir mon post page précédente
> c'est ce décalage entre le parlé et l'écrit et la création quasi artificielle d'une langue écrite qui expliquent, en grande partie, les nombreuses lettres inutiles de l'orthographe française : plusieurs lettres pour un son unique, lettres doubles, lettres qui se prononcent dans un mot et pas dans un autre de la même famille, etc.



Très chère, s'il est vrai que j'apprécie ta prose, j'ai un peu de mal à suivre le raisonnement qui t'a fait me dédier, à moi en particulier, ce post, au demeurant fort instructif, quoi qu'émaillé de ci, de là de quelques inexactitudes.

En effet, Astérix le gaulois ne connais qu'une seule langue, celle de son père, René Goscinny : le français. 

Toutefois, à supposer qu'il eut existé en ces temps lointain, il n'eut point parlé celtique (langue britonnique), mais armoricain (langue gaëlique), car jusqu'à ce qu'aux 4e et 5e siècles de notre ère, les séïdes de l'évêché de Tours ne transforment l'Armorique en quasi désert, cette région était peuplée de tribus gaëliques, et non britonnes.

Par ailleurs, il n'eut sans doute pas porté un nom de cette consonnance, car il a été inspiré à Goscinny par celui sous lequel on connaît le plus célèbre chef gaulois, Vercingétorix, mais, ce n'était pas là son nom, mais son titre (qui signifie en celtique "chef des chefs" , chef des braves, ou chef des guerriers, selon les sources).

Sinon, le "latin populaire" est plus connu sous le nom de "latin de cuisine" , et ton brillant exposé passe sous silence l'influence "franque" sur notre belle langue, dont la forme actuelle doit beaucoup à celui qui fût dépouillé de sa paternité par Charlemagne (au corps défendant de ce dernier, il est vrai), je veux dire le "véritable inventeur de l'école", celui qui l'a voulue pour tous : Jules Ferry.

Sinon, nous sommes bien d'accord.



EDIT : Ah si, un détail, le roman n'a pas eu que le français comme descendant, pas mal d'autres langues lui doivent beaucoup, dont certaines assez éloignées de chez nous, géographiquement, tel le roumain !


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ! Moi-même, j'ai été "vu à la télé" plusieurs fois !!!




Ah ? Ça a du m'échapper alors, parce que question crédibilité... enfin bon, tu vois quoi...


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ça a du m'échapper alors, parce que question crédibilité... enfin bon, tu vois quoi...


Ça ne met pas en cause ma crédibilité, mais ton incrédulité. Ce qui est normal, puisque comme le disait ce bon Goncourt, "la crédulité est signe d'extraction : elle est peuple par excellence. Le sceptique, l'esprit critique, est l'aristocratie de l'intelligence".

Comme en outre, ces brèves apparitions sont essentiellement concentrées sur la télévision régionale couleur, une invention française visant à séparer les peuples des régions pour empêcher leur unification dans la lutte contre l'impérialisme parisien, je ne suis donc qu'un maquisard, tandis que tu restes aristocratiquement marquisard. :rateau:


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne met pas en cause ma crédibilité, mais ton incrédulité. Ce qui est normal, puisque comme le disait ce bon Goncourt, "la crédulité est signe d'extraction : elle est peuple par excellence. Le sceptique, l'esprit critique, est l'aristocratie de l'intelligence".
> 
> Comme en outre, ces brèves apparitions sont essentiellement concentrées sur la télévision régionale couleur, une invention française visant à séparer les peuples des régions pour empêcher leur unification dans la lutte contre l'impérialisme parisien, je ne suis donc qu'un maquisard, tandis que tu restes aristocratiquement marquisard. :rateau:




Attends, je vais chercher mon traducteur... je reviens.


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2006)

Ne te donne pas la peine de chercher marquisard, il n'y est pas.


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne te donne pas la peine de chercher marquisard, il n'y est pas.




Non, c'est "peuple" que je cherche...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2006)




----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, à supposer qu'il eut existé en ces temps lointain, il n'eut point parlé celtique (langue britonnique), mais armoricain (langue gaëlique), car jusqu'à ce qu'aux 4e et 5e siècles de notre ère,


Enfin on parle de la bretagne!
D'ailleurs puisque nous sommes en des temps de rabachage d'histoire coloniale, moi je plaide, en tant que breton pour que nous réclamions des dommages  et interets aux angles et aux saxes qui nous ont chassé de nos terres, en grande Bretagne, autrefois, terre de nos aieux!
Et qu'il fassent dument repentance aussi!...les rosbifs sinon gare a leur zigues!
D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas créer un collectif ...devoir de mémoire!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin on parle de la bretagne!
> D'ailleurs puisque nous sommes en des temps de rabachage d'histoire coloniale, moi je plaide, en tant que breton pour que nous réclamions des dommages  et interets aux angles et aux saxes qui nous ont chassé de nos terres, en grande Bretagne, autrefois, terre de nos aieux!
> Et qu'il fassent dument repentance aussi!...les rosbifs sinon gare a leur zigues!
> D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas créer un collectif ...devoir de mémoire!





*Reineman va aller*
péter quelques Mac Donald's© ?






 
:mouais:


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Reineman va aller*
> péter quelques Mac Donald's© ?
> 
> 
> ...


pas du tout...Mais nous allons pointer nos tetes nucléaire bourrées de chouchen sur la perfide albion!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin on parle de la bretagne!
> D'ailleurs puisque nous sommes en des temps de rabachage d'histoire coloniale, moi je plaide, en tant que breton pour que nous réclamions des dommages  et interets aux angles et aux saxes qui nous ont chassé de nos terres, en grande Bretagne, autrefois, terre de nos aieux!
> Et qu'il fassent dument repentance aussi!...les rosbifs sinon gare a leur zigues!
> D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas créer un collectif ...devoir de mémoire!



Tiens, il se réveille, lui ... Mon pauvre ami, on t'a pas attendu pour ça, 940 ans, précisément, que c'est fait, qui crois tu qui a mis la pilule à Harold et à son fyrd en 1066 ? L'armée de Guillaume le conquérant, c'était environ 1200 normands, dont 315 nobles, et  ... Dix fois autant de bretons environ, dans un contingent ou la noblesse était fort représentée (un millier de chevaliers environ, plus d'autres nobles à la tête des autres unités de "piétaille" et d'archers).

Les "vilains normands" qui ont tyrannisés "les gentils saxons" du 12e au 14e siècle étaient à environ 90% des bretons, en fait.


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les "vilains normands" qui ont tyrannisés "les gentils saxons" du 12e au 14e siècle étaient à environ 90% des bretons, en fait.



Merci de souligner la hardiesse des hommes de l'ouest mais il n'empeche, nous n'avons pas recouvré nos terres.Bénéfice net zéro!... sinon une gloriole de chevalerie tartignole dont personne ne se souvient!.Arnaquerie et menterie totale!..nous nous sommes fait amoustardés sur ce coup là!
Nous Éxigeons réparation, m'as tu compris?
je t'inscris dans mon collectif...je t'enverrais au front si ça tourne mal quand j'aurais fini de rédiger ma lettre de déclaration de guerre sous word à la reine d'angleterre.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2006)

Tiens je savais pas qu'il y avait ce modèle, sous word, vais tester pour mon boss.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Merci de souligner la hardiesse des hommes de l'ouest mais il n'empeche, nous n'avons pas recouvré nos terres.Bénéfice net zéro!... sinon une gloriole de chevalerie tartignole dont personne ne se souvient!.Arnaquerie et menterie totale!..nous nous sommes fait amoustardés sur ce coup là!
> Nous Éxigeons réparation, m'as tu compris?
> je t'inscris dans mon collectif...je t'enverrais au front si ça tourne mal quand j'aurais fini de rédiger ma lettre de déclaration de guerre sous word à la reine d'angleterre.



C'est toi, qui n'a pas compris, depuis l'époque, ce sont les bretons qui dirigent la Grande Bretagne, elle est devenue une colonie bretonne, c'est comme si tu voulais reconquérir le Finistère, il est déjà à nous, même si une partie de leurs racines affleure encore un peu, il y a 940 ans qu'angles et saxons ne sont plus rien là bas !


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon une autre : une faute de frappe dans l'imprimerie est appelée une coquille, bizarre, non ? Poue en connaitre l'origine, remettons le mot en majuscules : COQUILLE, vous voyez toujours pas ? Bon, disons que celui qui avait fait la faute n'avait pas de Q le pauvre, car c'est bien de ça qu'il s'agit, il s'agit de l'habile camouflage d'un mot que la charte du forum réprouve en y ajoutant ce Q qui le rend plus civilisé.


 
ET qui pourrait nous dire alors d'où vient le célèbre
"Y'a une coquille dans le potage!"


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2006)

Du bestseller :

"Bains de siège aux plantes"

Rika Zaraï, 1998.


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les bretons qui dirigent la Grande Bretagne, elle est devenue une colonie bretonne, c'est comme si tu voulais reconquérir le Finistère, il est déjà à nous, même si une partie de leurs racines affleure encore un peu, il y a 940 ans qu'angles et saxons ne sont plus rien là bas !



mdrrr...ils sont fous ces bretons!...
ça me rapelle un gugusse du finistere qui m'avait soutenu fervemment que adam et eve étaient bretons...Cet élucubrateur dans son maléfice, avait mis au point toute une théorie fumeuse qui partait du jardin d'eden, passait par les noces de cana et se finissait dans lancelot du lac avec le mythe du graal...à Quimper. Mais bon...il était bourré apres vérification de son impouvoir à distinguer main droite de main gauche.
- Nan mais t'as raison...l'angleterre n'est pas du tout une ile anglo-saxonne...c'est un royaume breton!...On le dit pas assez je trouve!.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin on parle de la bretagne!
> D'ailleurs puisque nous sommes en des temps de rabachage d'histoire coloniale, moi je plaide, en tant que breton pour que nous réclamions des dommages  et interets aux angles et aux saxes qui nous ont chassé de nos terres, en grande Bretagne, autrefois, terre de nos aieux!
> Et qu'il fassent dument repentance aussi!...les rosbifs sinon gare a leur zigues!
> D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas créer un collectif ...devoir de mémoire!


"...
Ma mie dit que c'est follie,
d'aller faire la guerre aux francs,
mais je dis que c'est folie
d'être enchaîné plus longtemps,

la voilà la blanche hermine... "

T'as raison, après ces fourbes de francs (la guerre est en marche, le cholesterol induit par le beurre est notre allié et Jacques Veber a dors et déjà signifié la défaite française), allons casser la g***** à la perfide Albion !

gwen a du ! gwen a du !


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2006)

gwen a du ??? poil aux pattes?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> gwen a du ??? poil aux pattes?


Peut-être...
(J'ai connu une Gwenn qui... Mais ce n'est pas le sujet)

Ca signifie "Blanc et noir" c'est le nom du drapeau breton (orthographe non contractuelle)


----------



## Galatée (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> bla bla bla
> En effet, Astérix le gaulois ne connais qu'une seule langue, celle de son père, René Goscinny : le français.
> 
> EDIT : Ah si, un détail, le roman n'a pas eu que le français comme descendant, pas mal d'autres langues lui doivent beaucoup, dont certaines assez éloignées de chez nous, géographiquement, tel le roumain !



1° Nos ancêtres les Gaulois, même s'ils se sont bêtement laissé envahir par les légions romaines, ont quand même des découvertes à leur actif :
Lorsque la Gaule a été romanisée, les légions romaines ont dévouvert LE SAVON, LA CERVOISE qui a donné notre bière, ainsi que LES BRAIES, qui sont quand même encore portées dans le monde entier sous la forme des pantalons.

2° Dans la réalité, Obélix n'aurait pas été le compagnon d'Astérix : en effet, les Gaulois, qui combattaient nus, étaient très attentifs à la forme physique, et quand un guerrier devenait trop gros, il était battu comme plâtre, parfois même à mort.

3° Notre langue française, qui provient du roman, qui provient du latin etc. provient en réalité d'une langue "originelle", l'indo-européen. Cette langue originelle aurait donné naissance à environ un millier de langues actuelles, parlées par trois milliards d'individus sur terre.
Voir ici et là pour plus de précisions.

4° Revenons au sujet originel de ce thread : d'où vient l'expression "péd* comme un phoque" ? En réalité, il ne s'agit pas de l'animal "phoque", qui a une sexualité hétérosexuelle, mais du terme "foc" : le foc est une voile de bateau que l'on peut se prendre par derrière lorsque le vent tourne, d'où l'expression.

C'était le moment culturel du jour


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2006)

FocEvil. Ah ouais.


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être...
> (J'ai connu une Gwenn qui... Mais ce n'est pas le sujet)
> 
> Ca signifie "Blanc et noir" c'est le nom du drapeau breton (orthographe non contractuelle)



nan lol ...ca veut dire blanc...gwenwed...'le paradis blanc'..dans la mythologie archaique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> 2° Dans la réalité, Obélix n'aurait pas été le compagnon d'Astérix : en effet, les Gaulois, qui combattaient nus, étaient très attentifs à la forme physique, et quand un guerrier devenait trop gros, il était battu comme plâtre, parfois même à mort.



Encore une idée fausse : Si, Obélix aurait pu être le compagnon d'Astérix, car étant tombé dans la potion magique étant petit, c'est lui qui aurait battu les autres comme plâtre !


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être...
> (J'ai connu une Gwenn qui... Mais ce n'est pas le sujet)
> 
> Ca signifie "Blanc et noir" c'est le nom du drapeau breton (orthographe non contractuelle)


 
ok ok... en ce cas, l'orthographe généralement admise est

Gwen Ha Du

ou 

Gwenn Ha Du


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan lol ...ca veut dire blanc...gwenwed...'le paradis blanc'..dans la mythologie archaique...


Certes, certe,
néanmoins, l'expression "gwen ha du" signifie quand même "Blanc et noir"

Hegarat eo an aotrou PonkHead, mais faut pas lui souffler dans les bronches avec le breton qu'il masterise comme un vrai parisien !


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2006)

si "gwen a du" veut dire blanc et noir, alors "erwan a du", ça veut dire "misère noire" ? Je comprendrais mieux le pourquoi de sa traduction en wanadoo, alors.


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une idée fausse : Si, Obélix aurait pu être le compagnon d'Astérix, car étant tombé dans la potion magique étant petit, c'est lui qui aurait battu les autres comme plâtre !



Ajoutons pour etre précis que la potion magique dans le chaudron repose sur une base historique tout à fait averée, celle de la vénération d'un graal ou kraal, ou coupe, ou patere, qui est toujours un contenant qui procure a la tribu ou au clan, son pouvoir et sa force ( sa légitimation), et que les chretiens ont ensuite chistianisé.
-----------c'était mon instant culturel...


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Ajoutons pour etre précis que la potion magique dans le chaudron repose sur une base historique tout à fait averée, celle de la vénération d'un graal ou kraal, ou coupe, ou patere, qui est toujours un contenant qui procure a la tribu ou au clan, son pouvoir et sa force ( sa légitimation), et que les chretiens ont ensuite chistianisé.
> -----------c'était mon instant culturel...


ca date d'il y a combien de temps?


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ca date d'il y a combien de temps?


je saurais pas te dire exactement...avant la conquete romaine en tout cas...on sait que ca participait aux ceremonies druidiques comme d'autres choses, la vénération des plantes, des rivieres , du gui, du symbole druidique de transmigration des ames qu'on voit encore sur certains tumulus funréraire.......certains ont meme émis l'hypothese, Hume je crois, que c'était un rapport aux esprits avec une analogie à la coupe que font bouger les spirites...comme par hasard autour d'une table ronde (les chevaliers de la table ronde...Le lieu du pouvoir dans cette fable qui a des racines pré-chretienne tres anciennes)...
mais tout ça est tres hypothétique...on en sait tres peu sur la question si ce n'est ce que césar nous en dit...ils possédaient un panthéon essentiellement oral et parlé...qui a disparu avec eux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Ajoutons pour etre précis que la potion magique dans le chaudron repose sur une base historique tout à fait averée, celle de la vénération d'un graal ou kraal, ou coupe, ou patere, qui est toujours un contenant qui procure a la tribu ou au clan, son pouvoir et sa force ( sa légitimation), et que les chretiens ont ensuite chistianisé.
> -----------c'était mon instant culturel...



Vieille légende tirée de la mythologie Firebolg, ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas.



			
				.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ca date d'il y a combien de temps?



700 à 800 ans avant JC ... Hein ? Ah, non, pas JCVD , ce qui nous ramène 2700 à 2800 années en arrière.

Les Firebolgs étaient la seconde tribu gaëlique parvenue en Europe occidentale, puis deux autres leur ont succédés, ensuite trois siècles se sont écoulés avant l'arrivée des tribus britonniques, la seconde ethnie celte, celle à laquelle appartiennent les gaulois.


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vieille légende tirée de la mythologie Firebolg, ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piinaiiiise...On en apprend des trucs en lisant ce thread!!!!!!!!!!! on colle au plus pres du titre la!!!!C'est bien les ami(e)s, continuons dans cette voie !!!! 

Merci Msieur Pascal77


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Merci Msieur Pascal77



et moi? je sens le vautre?


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et moi? je sens le vautre?


 Je sais pas ce que c'est du vautre....
Et puis ma question c'était ca date de quand ?????
  alors ta réponse était quasi inexistante !! Mais je ne doute aucunement de tes compétences quand meme.On peut pas tout savoir 

Mais merci quand meme :love:


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vieille légende tirée de la mythologie Firebolg, ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas.
> Les Firebolgs étaient la seconde tribu gaëlique parvenue en Europe occidentale, puis deux autres leur ont succédés, ensuite trois siècles se sont écoulés avant l'arrivée des tribus britonniques, la seconde ethnie celte, celle à laquelle appartiennent les gaulois.



je crois que c'est encore beaucoup plus ancien que ça...on retrouve ce sheme dans la quasi totalité des religions indo-européennes (ailleurs je sais pas), une analogie avec la corne d'abondance des romains.?..les crateres des mysteres d'éleusis, en grece ?,ou meme plus tard les noces de cana en orient ?,...c'est sans doute un héritage d'une mythique ou mystique plus ancienne par conséquent


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les Firebolgs étaient la seconde tribu gaëlique parvenue en Europe occidentale, puis deux autres leur ont succédés, ensuite trois siècles se sont écoulés avant l'arrivée des tribus britonniques, la seconde ethnie celte, celle à laquelle appartiennent les gaulois.


Quoi ? Connaissaient déjà les blogs, les Gaulois ?   Tin, c'étaient pas des Mickeys. Les blogs de feu, ça arrache... 

(Oui, je suis dyslexique, pourquoi ?)


----------



## Dory (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce que c'est du vautre....


Espèce de chien  destiné à la chasse de l'ours et du sanglier.


----------



## reineman (25 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Espèce de chien  destiné à la chasse de l'ours et du sanglier.



qui avait la réputation de se rouler dans la fange et d'empester le cochon sauvage...bref...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Connaissaient déjà les blogs, les Gaulois ?   Tin, c'étaient pas des Mickeys. Les blogs de feu, ça arrache...
> 
> (Oui, je suis dyslexique, pourquoi ?)



Ben, tu savais pas ? Macintosh est un nom écossais, donc d'origine gaëlique ! En fait, Steve Jobs à mené une campagne de désinformation pour moderniser son image, mais en réalité, le premier Mac, c'était en 1984 ... Avant JC ! :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2006)

Ce fil dégénère...


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

et tu serais sensé sentir cette odeur?Ha...ben j'espere pas pour toi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Pas tout lu, j'espère que çà pas été déjà fait :

*Baragouiner* : vient du breton "Bara" signifiant "pain" et "Gwin" signifiant "Vin". Les Bretons envoyés au massacre en 14 ne parlaient qu'un français rudimentaire voire pas du tout le français. Aussi ils demandaient du pain et du vin dans leur langue à leurs camarades de tranchées, qui ne les comprenaient pas. D'où l'apparition du verbe "baragouiner" = parler dans un langage incompréhensible.

*Biroute* : du nom de l'inventeur des ballons d'observation utilisés en 14 (sortes de cylindres ou d'ovoïdes étirés). La forme phallique de l'objet ayant été immédiatement transposée à vous savez quoi.


----------



## jahrom (26 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout lu, j'espère que çà pas été déjà fait :
> 
> *Baragouiner* : vient du breton "Bara" signifiant "pain" et "Gwin" signifiant "Vin". Les Bretons envoyés au massacre en 14 ne parlaient qu'un français rudimentaire voire pas du tout le français. Aussi ils demandaient du pain et du vin dans leur langue à leurs camarades de tranchées, qui ne les comprenaient pas. D'où l'apparition du verbe "baragouiner" = parler dans un langage incompréhensible.
> 
> *Biroute* : du nom de l'inventeur des ballons d'observation utilisés en 14 (sortes de cylindres ou d'ovoïdes étirés). La forme phallique de l'objet ayant été immédiatement transposée à vous savez quoi.



N'importe quoi !

Baragouiner : Troquet dans lequel la clientèle est homosexuelle et féminine de surcroit.

Biroute : Route à deux voie.

Heureusement que j'suis la pour réctifier vos conneries...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> *Biroute* : du nom de l'inventeur des ballons d'observation utilisés en 14 (sortes de cylindres ou d'ovoïdes étirés). La forme phallique de l'objet ayant été immédiatement transposée à vous savez quoi.



Et c'est pas la première fois que ça arrive, déjà, depuis le seizième ou dix-septième (siècle, hein, pas arrondissement), les dispositifs d'amarrage des navires aux quais ont inspirés une transposition similaire.


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pas la première fois que ça arrive, déjà, depuis le seizième ou dix-septième (siècle, hein, pas arrondissement), les dispositifs d'amarrage des navires aux quais ont inspirés une transposition similaire.


 on voit pas ce que tu veux dire la !!!! explicite un peu plus!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> on voit pas ce que tu veux dire la !!!! explicite un peu plus!!




Fais pas ton innocent, tu sais très bien que je veux parler des *****s !


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ton innocent, tu sais très bien que je veux parler des *****s !




Haaaa c'est donc ca......


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa c'est donc ca......



Ah, au fait, je voulais te dire, ta signature est à revoir, car si tu parles des disques utilisés pour la reproduction d'½uvres musicales (CD, vinyles), topologiquement parlant, ils SONT des tubes !


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout lu, j'espère que çà pas été déjà fait :
> 
> *Baragouiner* : vient du breton "Bara" signifiant "pain" et "Gwin" signifiant "Vin". Les Bretons envoyés au massacre en 14 ne parlaient qu'un français rudimentaire voire pas du tout le français. Aussi ils demandaient du pain et du vin dans leur langue à leurs camarades de tranchées, qui ne les comprenaient pas. D'où l'apparition du verbe "baragouiner" = parler dans un langage incompréhensible.


La grande guerre de y'a longtemps, alors. Parce que baragouiner vient de baragoin, la première utilisation du mot est datée de 1391, à ce que dit le TLF. Ils préparaient les tranchées depuis un bout de temps, les salauds ! 
En fait, le mot est popularisé au moment du rattachement de la Bretagne à la France. 






> *Biroute* : du nom de l'inventeur des ballons d'observation utilisés en 14 (sortes de cylindres ou d'ovoïdes étirés). La forme phallique de l'objet ayant été immédiatement transposée à vous savez quoi.


Pour les amateurs de deltaplane et de parapente, c'est le surnom des manches à air. Ça vient d'où, l'histoire des ballons ?


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, au fait, je voulais te dire, ta signature est à revoir, car si tu parles des disques utilisés pour la reproduction d'½uvres musicales (CD, vinyles), topologiquement parlant, ils SONT des tubes !


:mouais:Hého...c'est toi le tube 








Pis je vais chercher quelque chose pour ta signature!!attends tu vas voir je vais t'en pondre une la...Mais faut que je reflechisse avant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:Hého...c'est toi le tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déconne pas, c'est ton dernier neurone !


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Déconne pas, c'est ton dernier neurone !


tu m'a l'air de savoir beaucoup de choses a mon sujet toi....Cela m'intrigue particulierement :mouais: :mouais: ....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Rebouteux : personne qui reboote un ordinateur

(OK c'est nul...)


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Rebouteux : personne qui reboote un ordinateur











​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ​


Heureusement que t'es là pour veiller au grain....
D'où *supermoquettiser *: veiller au grain sur les forums


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La grande guerre de y'a longtemps, alors. Parce que baragouiner vient de baragoin, la première utilisation du mot est datée de 1391, à ce que dit le TLF. Ils préparaient les tranchées depuis un bout de temps, les salauds !
> En fait, le mot est popularisé au moment du rattachement de la Bretagne à la France.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ah ben saperlipopette ! Ca remonte à plus loin que l'explicationn qu'on m'a donnée. En revanche je confirme que "bara" et "gwin" signifient bien "pain" et "vin" en Breton (le 29 de mon nom d'utilisateur, çà renvoie à mon département d'origine). Ce qui n'est pas mentionné dans le TLF. Alors "baragouiner" : coïncidence sonore ou réelle orignine étymologique ?
Pour la Biroute, explication donnée par un écrivain qui a écrit un roman se passant en 14(oublié le nom).


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben saperlipopette ! Ca remonte à plus loin que l'explicationn qu'on m'a donnée. En revanche je confirme que "bara" et "gwin" signifient bien "pain" et "vin" en Breton (le 29 de mon nom d'utilisateur, çà renvoie à mon département d'origine). Ce qui n'est pas mentionné dans le TLF. Alors "baragouiner" : coïncidence sonore ou réelle orignine étymologique ?


L'étymologie n'est pas à "baragouiner", mais à "baragouin".  
L'origine est controversée, dit le TLF, mais le plus probable est effectivement l'exlication bretonne. On aurait désigné ces soifards de bretons, qui faisaient rien qu'à rentrer dans les auberges en hurlant bara gwin, par "baragouin". Bandes de barbares. 


Pour la biroute, je viens de trouver une perle dans un texte d'Emmanuel Leroy-Ladurie :

"Il va de soi que le parler gaulois ne fut pas seul en cause dans la construction de notre dialecte rural : les Latins, les Provençaux ou les Franco-Provençaux comme on dit, en ont pris également leur large part. Et par exemple le birou, qui à l&#8217;occasion se fait carrément languedocien, veut dire en vocabulaire provençal la vrille (aussi bien l&#8217;outil que la vrille de la vigne) à quoi se rattache également biroulet, biroulevo, voire berigoulo (pénis en dauphinois) ; qu&#8217;on rapprochera en outre du français du Nord *biroute* (même sens), ce mot à son tour désignant par ailleurs hors de tout contexte agraire cette fois, la manche à air gonflable qui indiquait la direction du vent sur nos aéroports, manche à air qu&#8217;on appelait par ailleurs pendant la Première Guerre mondiale c-ouille à Joffre, en hommage au vainqueur de la Marne, qui fut aussi l&#8217;un des grands développeurs de l&#8217;aviation militaire française."


Donc, biroute = c-ouille à Joffre. Je le saurais. 


'tain, obligé de ruser pour pas faire censurer Emmanuel Leroy-Ladurie, c'est rude. Un texte paru à l'Académie des Sciences Morales et Politiques !


----------



## reineman (26 Janvier 2006)

soiffard toi meme maraud des forges!
non mais....c'est pas les pirotons qui vont mener les oies en champ...comme on dit dans nos campagnes!


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'étymologie n'est pas à "baragouiner", mais à "baragouin".
> L'origine est controversée, dit le TLF, mais le plus probable est effectivement l'exlication bretonne. On aurait désigné ces soifards de bretons, qui faisaient rien qu'à rentrer dans les auberges en hurlant bara gwin, par "baragouin". Bandes de barbares.


 Dans le même genre d'orgine, il y a _bistrot _



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre d'orgine, il y a _bistrot _


 Ce qui prouve bien que ce fil à toute sa place ici


----------



## al02 (26 Janvier 2006)

Voici ce que l'on trouve dans le LITTRÉ :



> ETYMOLOGIE :
> 
> Bas-breton, bara, pain, et gwîn, vin ; mots que les Français entendaient souvent dans la bouche des Bretons, et qui leur servirent à désigner un langage inintelligible. La tradition qui rattachait *baragouin* à la Basse-Bretagne est conservée dans ces vers d'une chanson citée dans le Dict. bas-breton de VILLEMARQUÉ, p. XL : Baragouinez, guas De basse Bretagne, Baragouinez, guas, Tant qu'il vous plaira. Guas est le bas-breton guas, vassal.
> 
> Ajoutez cette note de M. ROULIN : Composé, non de bara, pain, et guin, vin, mais de bara, pain, et gwenn, blanc, les miliciens de la Basse-Bretagne, qui arrivaient à Rennes ou à Laval, et qui étaient logés et nourris chez les bourgeois, témoignant leur surprise et leur satisfaction à la vue du pain blanc et répétant bara gwenn.



Cela vient bien des Bretons, et non des Belges ou des Suisses !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Voici ce que l'on trouve dans le LITTRÉ :
> 
> 
> 
> Cela vient bien des Bretons, et non des Belges ou des Suisses !



Juste une hypothèse personnelle pour départager "gwen" de "gwin"(ou guin, selon les orthographes). 
Barag*oui*ner : il y a bien le son "oui" dedans. En Breton la différence est bien perceptible entre les deux sonorités de ces mots. Si c'était "gwen" on aurait plutôt eu barag*ouè*ner. Enfin bon, j'en sais rien moi. Je suppose... (et me voilà dans le domaine du suppositoire  )


----------



## Berthold (26 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> [...] Je suppose... (et me voilà dans le domaine du suppositoire  )


Autrement dit, à trop vouloir la chercher, tu es dedans.


----------

